# "banlieue 13" au 20h ?



## chnoub (7 Novembre 2005)

ca detruit des entrepots, des magasins, et maintenant les ecoles... combien n'ont plus de boulot, combien de momes pleurent en allant a l ecole, par peur?
allez encore un effort et luc besson n'aura pas fait qu'une vue d'esprit avec son film....
Et ca va pas du tout pousser au rascisme primaire ca....pffffff... triste realité qd meme....
merci au passage aux medias qui atisent.....


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Tant qu'ils ne brulent pas mon Mac...


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne brulent pas mon Mac...



mouais
un peu limite comme remarque tu ne trouves pas ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne brulent pas mon Mac...


 :love:


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> *ca* detruit des entrepots, des magasins, et maintenant les ecoles... .....


 
C'est quoi *ça* ? 

Bref, bon fil..


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi *ça* ?
> 
> Bref, bon fil..


Ben ça :









Pire que la cigarette !


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

Comme je n'arrive pas à vendre ma voiture.....je vais la laisser quelques jours en banlieue......


----------



## madlen (7 Novembre 2005)

Oui en effet, c'est pas la fête dans certains quartier...
et la l'armée s'en melle, ça promet


----------



## sofiping (7 Novembre 2005)

Heureusement que y'en a qui sont là pour nous éclairer .... ketmo


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

D'après une "source proche" Renault va engager en masse des banlieusards.


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après une "source proche" Renault va engager en masse des banlieusards.


D'après l'AFP (Agence Française de Pipeau), Johnny Halliday aurait été vu en tête des groupes d'incendiaires.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

V Harpagon a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à starmac..



   Joli :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Si c'est comme ça, je retourne à mes dossiers... 'tin, pas envie de bosser moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

*OUAIS FAUT ENVOYER LES PARAS ET LA LÉGION*
dans les banlieues pour leur casser la gueule à tous et puis y'a qu'à leur envoyer une bombe sur le coin de la gueule que comme ça on sera tranquille qu'à cause des ar... euh des fouteurs de merde eh ben y'a que des mauvaises nouvelles à la télé !



 
:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'arrive pas à vendre ma voiture.....je vais la laisser quelques jours en banlieue......




C'est pratique l'assurance auto contre les incendies parfois ... Mieux que de demander un prêt à sa banque !


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2005)

Tout ça part en c..., encore un petit effort pour la guerre civile:hein:


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratique l'assurance auto contre les incendies parfois ... Mieux que de demander un prêt à sa banque !



J'ai honte.....mais ça m'a traversé l'esprit quelques secondes.....
:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça part en c..., encore un petit effort pour la guerre civile:hein:





*Ouais et où c'est qu'on trouvera des armes*
pour la faire cette guerre civile ?


En banlieue !!!



 
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça part en c..., encore un petit effort pour la guerre civile:hein:



Mais ça fait viiiiiiiiiingt aaaaaaans que je le diiiiiiiiiiiiis!!!  (Mode vieux con off)


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'après une "source proche" Renault va engager en masse des banlieusards.


 Excelent ))))

J'y ai pensé ce matin. En tout cas, les constructeurs automobiles doivent se frotter les mains, prêt de 10 milles voitures parties en fumé en une semaine.


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai honte.....mais ça m'a traversé l'esprit quelques secondes.....
> :mouais:


On va traiter ça aujourd'hui sur L'Expansion. Faut bien parler à notre lectorat


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Excelent ))))
> 
> J'y ai pensé ce matin. En tout cas, les constructeurs automobiles doivent se frotter les mains, prêt de 10 milles voitures parties en fumé en une semaine.


Et bien evidemment, les 10 000 victimes vont se précipiter pour acheter des voitures neuves... 

NB : Inutile, evidemment, de faire appel a votre bon sens pour que ce fil ne ferme pas trop vite...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pratique l'assurance auto contre les incendies parfois ... Mieux que de demander un prêt à sa banque !




*Tout cela ne serait qu'une gigantesque conspiration*
pour arnaquer les assurances ?

À moins que ce ne soient les assureurs eux-mêmes qui chapeautent tout ça afin d'en arriver à augmenter leurs tarifs et engendrer des profits encore supérieurs ?




:hein:


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Inutile de faire appel au bon sens des incendiaires pour [Auto-modération]****** ** * * ** ** **** ![/auto-modération]
Quoique s'ils pouvaient éviter de bruler les vieilles Audi, ça m'arrangerait (il fait un peu frais et humide pour le scooter)


----------



## justme (7 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça part en c..., encore un petit effort pour la guerre civile:hein:



J'aurai plutôt parlé de guerre .... *IN*civile


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> NB : Inutile, evidemment, de faire appel a votre bon sens pour que ce fil ne ferme pas trop vite...



OK. Il y a de la C... Modération dans l'air... Bon, je le note. Mais je maintient mes propos quand même.

Enfin, je ne suis malheureusement pas sur que ces familles ayant vu leur voiture cramées aient les moyens de s'en payer une neuve et surtout, ont t'il au moins une assurance qui couvre ça? ça m'étonnerai fort. Moi, en tout cas, j'en ai pas


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> OK. Il y a de la C... Modération dans l'air... Bon, je le note.


Note, puisque tu y es, que censure et modération ne sont pas exactement des termes identiques. Sinon, merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note, puisque tu y es, que censure et modération ne sont pas exactement des termes identiques. Sinon, merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !


----------



## Freelancer (7 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je ne suis malheureusement pas sur que ces familles ayant vu leur voiture cramées aient les moyens de s'en payer une neuve et surtout, ont t'il au moins une assurance qui couvre ça? ça m'étonnerai fort. Moi, en tout cas, j'en ai pas



de toutes façons, il y a une clause dans les contrats d'assurances concernant les émeutes.... alors assuré au tiers ou tous risques...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !



Héhé.    
Il y a du coup de boule rouge dans l'air, c'est le grand chaos.


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note, puisque tu y es, que censure et modération ne sont pas exactement des termes identiques. Sinon, merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !



J'avais jamais testé, faut un début  à tout  c'est tombé sur toi


----------



## FANREM (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !



Te plains pas, t'aurais pu te faire incendier

Je sors


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

J'vous vois venir à mêler benjamin à toute cette histoire, c'est pas joli joli tout ça


----------



## kaviar (7 Novembre 2005)

Souvenirs souvenirs...


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs souvenirs...



Quel rapport entre les banlieues en feu et la tempète de 1999 ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2005)

Comme un air de déjà vu.....:mouais:

L'histoire est un éternel recommencement....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note, puisque tu y es, que censure et modération ne sont pas exactement des termes identiques. Sinon, merci pour les petits coups de boule rouge : c'est mignon !


Dis Amok, si ça tourne au vinaigre, tu nous les envoies à la cave ? dis ? hein ? hein ? On manque d'exercice ces temps-ci, Bassou et moi :love:


----------



## iKool (7 Novembre 2005)

La radio annonçait ce matin que les émeutes d'hier soir à Grigny la grande borne avaient pris fin aux alentours du coup d'envoi de PSG/Monaco.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

PSG... PSG... On t'encule!

Ah ouais c'est vrai que ca défoule presque autant qu'une bonne tournante!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Excelent ))))
> 
> J'y ai pensé ce matin. En tout cas, les constructeurs automobiles doivent se frotter les mains, prêt de 10 milles voitures parties en fumé en une semaine.




c'est exactement ce que je me suis dite hier soir    
et sera aussi plus difficile pour trouver une vieille titine pour moi a tres bas prix:rateau: :rateau: 
en attendant j'ai la belle coupé qui reste toute seule dans un grand parking toute la journée jusq'au 21h 
et dans un quartier où la nuit les voitures sont incinerée


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

A croiser les indices je commence à avoir peur : Steve Ballmer a fait une visite secrète en france y a 15 jours, la gendarmerie et l'état abandonnent gentiment microsoft, la moitié des manifestant ont des auréoles sous les bras et TF1 (dupliquez le logo de TF1, collez les l'un sur lautre en remplacant le bleu-rouge par du jaune-vert, vous verrez c'est édifiant...) qui envenime le tout je crois que ce n'est pas un hasard


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, si ça tourne au vinaigre, tu nous les envoies à la cave ? dis ? hein ? hein ? On manque d'exercice ces temps-ci, Bassou et moi :love:



Tiens à ce propos  *vous avez remarqué ?*
 
j'ai encore rien dit...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à ce propos  *vous avez remarqué ?*
> 
> j'ai encore rien dit...




Non !


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs souvenirs...



Je suis désolée....mais je ne vois pas le rapport :hein: 

C'est pas comparable.


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non !



 Mouais depuis que N... et alors ? a été chassé, les polémiques me paraissent fades - presque je ne bande plus, les sujets politiques sont interdits, bref tout fout le camp... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> depuis que N... et alors ? a été chassé,


 
Merde, c'etait quand l'ouverture?


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2005)

Vu des US sur les emeutes par le NYT

pour une fois que c'est pas chez eux ils jubilent.


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> J'avais jamais testé, faut un début  à tout  c'est tombé sur toi



Eh ben, tu vois ... c'est comme ça que ça commence.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Je me sens quand même vieux jeu dans cette histoire. Moi quand les flics me veulent quelque chose, je sors mes papiers. Et quand je vois "danger de mort" sur la porte d'un lieu -privé de surcroit - je n'entre pas. Y'a personne pour dire ce genre de choses dans les médias...
Ca ne bouge pas dans mas cité, mais pour des raisons tragiques. Un incendiaire en série a encore frappé au début de semaine dans un immeuble étudiant, des étudiants étrangers sont gravement blessés (bravo notre image à leur retour), un reubeu est mort en tentant de combatre le sinitre, mais ça on en parle pas, ça ne rentre pas dans la grille de lecture...
La police ? Elle a disparu des quartiers depuis 2002. Aujourd'hui on protège là où il y a des richesses, pas là où il y a des gens.
Heureusement qu'on a plus le droit de parler de politique parce qu'il y aurrait beaucoup à dire d'un certain type qui en quelques jours est passé du stat de danger à celui de catastrophe.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Vu des US sur les emeutes par le NYT
> 
> pour une fois que c'est pas chez eux ils jubilent.






> ...On Saturday night, a car was rammed into the front of a McDonald's restaurant in the town...



Ptain, en plus ils s'attaquent au symbole de la gastronomie US... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens quand même vieux jeu dans cette histoire. Moi quand les flics me veulent quelque chose, je sors mes papiers. Et quand je vois "danger de mort" sur la porte d'un lieu -privé de surcroit - je n'entre pas. Y'a personne pour dire ce genre de choses dans les médias...



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement je ne suis jamais entré dans mes paquets de clopes


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Parisist.com un petit blog que j'aime bien semble inquiet pour vendredi.  

Je propose un black out des infos françaises, ça donne trop d'idée à certains. 

Je viens de découvrir dans cet article un nouveau terme: "eurointifada". Fada oui, certainement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement je ne suis jamais entré dans mes paquets de clopes



elles sont vendues en paquets, tes clopes ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La police ? Elle a disparu des quartiers depuis 2002.
> Heureusement qu'on a plus le droit de parler de politique parce qu'il y aurrait beaucoup à dire d'un certain type qui en quelques jours est passé du stat de danger à celui de catastrophe.




*Un certain type qui a dit*
qu'il allait débarrasser les quartiers de la racaille ?

Dans ce cas, ce sont les flics dont il parlait ?




:rateau:


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Vu des US sur les emeutes par le NYT
> 
> pour une fois que c'est pas chez eux ils jubilent.



Perso, l'avis des US, j'en ai légèrement rien à f.....cette population est loin d'être un exemple, surtout leurs dirigeants.





			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens quand même vieux jeu dans cette histoire. Moi quand les flics me veulent quelque chose, je sors mes papiers. Et quand je vois "danger de mort" sur la porte d'un lieu -privé de surcroit - je n'entre pas. Y'a personne pour dire ce genre de choses dans les médias...



entièrement d'accord. Mais mon avis ne se limite pas à ça, sachant qu'on ne me demande pas mes papiers 2 fois par jour...



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La police ? Elle a disparu des quartiers depuis 2002. Aujourd'hui on protège là où il y a des richesses, pas là où il y a des gens.



La police de proximité.....ce ne sont pas des assistants sociaux. Et puis quoi encore ??? Il vont pas remplacer les papas et les mamans non plus pendant qu'on y est !!! Malheureusement l'éducation parentale a disparu dans ces quartiers...Inexcusable! Le chômage, et la pauvreté n'excusent en aucun cas les violences sur autrui, ni leurs biens...



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'on a plus le droit de parler de politique parce qu'il y aurrait beaucoup à dire d'un certain type qui en quelques jours est passé du stat de danger à celui de catastrophe.



On peut parler des faits de société ?


----------



## Ycare (7 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Vu des US sur les emeutes par le NYT
> 
> pour une fois que c'est pas chez eux ils jubilent.



Détourner l'attention sur les pays voisins les médias Français le font depuis plus de 20 ans, tu en as pas marre de suivre leur jeux ? Les problèmes sont chez nous, dans nos rues et aujourd'hui. Réglons d'abord NOS problèmes avant de critiquer les autres.

"-Faut pas voler les bonbons c'est pas bien !
-Mais Paul il est a volé avant !"

"Bonjour j'ai 2 ans d'âge mental et je crois tout ce que me dit la télé"

P*tin, le jour où vous grandirez et prenez la responsabilité de dire "oui il faut se bouger le c*l et faire quelque chose" au lieu de pointer du doigt les autres en disant "regardez c'est pire là" et ben il y aura un vrai progrès.

Commencez par vous sortir les doigts du c*l et votez quand on vous le demande, ça sera déjà une bonne chose, même si vous votez ce que commande la télé, au moins on saura officiellement que la France est un pays de moutons drogués aux médias, et là les autres pays auront une bonne raison de se foutre de nous.

M*rde, démocratie signifie que vous avez le droit de penser ce que vous voulez, pas que ce que vous dit les médias. Vous avez même le droit d'être contre la démocratie, aussi ironique que ce soit ça fait parti du lot.

Sur ce salut


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens quand même vieux jeu dans cette histoire. Moi quand les flics me veulent quelque chose, je sors mes papiers. Et quand je vois "danger de mort" sur la porte d'un lieu -privé de surcroit - je n'entre pas. Y'a personne pour dire ce genre de choses dans les médias...
> Ca ne bouge pas dans mas cité, mais pour des raisons tragiques. Un incendiaire en série a encore frappé au début de semaine dans un immeuble étudiant, des étudiants étrangers sont gravement blessés (bravo notre image à leur retour), un reubeu est mort en tentant de combatre le sinitre, mais ça on en parle pas, ça ne rentre pas dans la grille de lecture...
> La police ? Elle a disparu des quartiers depuis 2002. Aujourd'hui on protège là où il y a des richesses, pas là où il y a des gens.
> Heureusement qu'on a plus le droit de parler de politique parce qu'il y aurrait beaucoup à dire d'un certain type qui en quelques jours est passé du stat de danger à celui de catastrophe.



Les banlieues ont été abandonnés a leur sort depuis longtemps. On les a tout simplement oubliés.
Quelques "petits malins" ont pris le pouvoir en main ...
Que ces habitants soient d'origine étrangère ou pas, ça n'a absolument rien a voir. J'ai vu en Espagne la même chose (dealers,prostitution,etc ... , ce sont tous des autochtones.)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Détourner l'attention sur les pays voisins les médias Français le font depuis plus de 20 ans, tu en as pas marre de suivre leur jeux ? Les problèmes sont chez nous, dans nos rues et aujourd'hui. Réglons d'abord NOS problèmes avant de critiquer les autres.
> 
> "-Faut pas voler les bonbons c'est pas bien !
> -Mais Paul il est a volé avant !"
> ...



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## justme (7 Novembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Détourner l'attention sur les pays voisins les médias Français le font depuis plus de 20 ans, tu en as pas marre de suivre leur jeux ? Les problèmes sont chez nous, dans nos rues et aujourd'hui. Réglons d'abord NOS problèmes avant de critiquer les autres.
> 
> "-Faut pas voler les bonbons c'est pas bien !
> -Mais Paul il est a volé avant !"
> ...



Parce que, bien entendu, cette société qui implose a tout mis en oeuvre pour développer l'esprit critique.

Il ne s'agit pas uniquement de se "sortir les doigts" ... comme vous le dites si "élégamment", il me semble que le problème est bien plus profond que cela ... 

C'est curieux aussi, cette façon de mettre *tous *les médias dans le même sac ... Il y a aussi de très bonnes émissions à la télé ... qui ont annoncé depuis belle lurette ce "pétage de plomb" ...

Chronique d'une implosion annoncée ...


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Détourner l'attention sur les pays voisins les médias Français le font depuis plus de 20 ans, tu en as pas marre de suivre leur jeux ? Les problèmes sont chez nous, dans nos rues et aujourd'hui. Réglons d'abord NOS problèmes avant de critiquer les autres.
> 
> "-Faut pas voler les bonbons c'est pas bien !
> -Mais Paul il est a volé avant !"
> ...



du calme mon poulet du calme. respire un grand coup par le nez et ca ira bcp mieux.

Mon propos n'était pas de dire les US c'est moins bien que chez nous mais juste de donner un éclairage extérieur à notre actualité.
En plus tous les médias ne sont pas pourris. J'aime bien justement me forger un avis en parcourant la presse ecrite nationale, la TV, la radio mais aussi en lisant les points de vue extérieur.

C'est marrant, faut toujours qu'il y ait un ou deux bouffons qui viennent gueuler dans tous les sens sur ce genre de discussion sans jamais réfléchir ... et sans humour.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Les banlieues ont été abandonnés a leur sort depuis longtemps. On les a tout simplement oubliés.
> Quelques "petits malins" ont pris le pouvoir en main ...
> Que ces habitants soient d'origine étrangère ou pas, ça n'a absolument rien a voir. J'ai vu en Espagne la même chose (dealers,prostitution,etc ... , ce sont tous des autochtones.)




Oui... La gestion qui a été faite dans la plupart des politiques de la ville et au niveau national au sujet de ces quartiers a été de les faire oublier, que ça ne fasse pas de vague, que ça ne gène pas les cotisants et les électeurs...
Pas de quoi être surpris que ça pète...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, faut toujours qu'il y ait un ou deux bouffons qui viennent gueuler dans tous les sens sur ce genre de discussion sans jamais réfléchir ... et sans humour.


Non ! c'est pas marrant, le mec qui s'est pris un coup de poing sur le palier de son immeuble est mort...

Mort léger d'après la police, mort grave d'après les médias...

:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2005)

Et merde, maintenant ce sont les allumettes qu'on va interdire dans les lieux publics...


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Ben, voilà, on rigolait, on racontait des aneries...
quand tout à coup, les bons sentiments...

Edit : je ne t'avais pas lu, Jahrom... heureusement que tu es là.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, maintenant ce sont les allumettes qu'on va interdire dans les lieux publics...



*Le gouvernement plancherait déjà sur une taxe*
de dédommagement des assurances sur allumettes et briquets.



:rateau:


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le gouvernement plancherait déjà sur une taxe*
> de dédommagement des assurances sur allumettes et briquets.


Voilà enfin ce qui va convaincre les vrais libéraux de lutter contre les émeutiers incendiaires : la peur d'une nouvelle taxe.

Ouff, on est presque sauvés.


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est dingue ça : ça brûle, ça casse, ça fume... et c'est encore ouvert ce thread ?


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ça : ça brûle, ça casse, ça fume... et c'est encore ouvert ce thread ?



Faut bien une soupape quelque part, non?


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

Connaissance de 2 amis de la BAC
Jeudi dernier ils attrapent 2 jeunes français (bien bronzé  ) munis de Cocktails Molotov, direction le comissariat, 2 heures aprés ils étaient relaché (fautes de preuves, ils étaient mineurs 14 et 15 ans)

Cela donne vachement envie d'aller se faire degrincher la gueule dans les citées.
(justice de mer..)   

Je suis pas mécontent de plus etre dans le 93 moi


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi dernier ils attrapent 2 jeunes français (***j'enlève, je n'aime pas ce type de remarque - edit de starmac***) munis de Cocktails Molotov, direction les comissariat, 2 heures aprés ils étaient relaché (fautes de preuves, ils étaient mineurs 14 et 15 ans)


La consommation d'alccol n'est pas interdire aux moins de 16 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Je pense qu'il faut être prudents et ne pas se laisser submerger par les images. Cf les différentes versions sur la mort des deux enfants, la grenade de mosqué qui semble être un montage, et peut être les provocations voire les violences policières exagérées. Je ne me fie plus aux médias et suspends mon jugement jusqu'à analyse à froid des faits...
Des témoignages de gens de cité s'explicant nous semblent grotesques et infantiles, mais il faut bien voir qu'on ne nous montre que ce que l'on veut montrer.


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

Je suis parti d'Aulnay sous Bois il 'y a environ 8 ans j'ai toujours des potes las-bas, il vivent plus ils survivent, ils tremblent pour leur femmes qui va au boulot et leur gamins.

Quand les jeunes insultes balance des pavasses des bougies etc ... et qu'en face les flics n'ont pas le droit de repliquer, je m'excuse mais parfois il fera mieux de lacher la meute.

Je connais Aulnay et je sais qui-est-ce qui fou la merde las-bas et c'est pas d'hier (c'est juste + médiatisé en ce moment) et meme si Starmac n'aime les remarques de ce genre la la majorité sont bien des bronzés  

Purée il se croient en Irak .... Sadam vient remettre de l'ordre


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Ça pourrait peut-être suffire non ?


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait peut-être suffire non ?


Dis ça aux abrutis qui sement la merde


----------



## chnoub (7 Novembre 2005)

y a un canular fait sur rire et chanson qui en dit long sur nos mentaliés: "la rumeur"
principe, une fausse reumeur est lancée, et des journalistes viennent 15 mmionutes apres faire une interview des gens... qui ont bien sur tout vu tout entendu!
ca en dit long sur ce que les gens sont capable de dire....


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Connaissance de 2 amis de la BAC
> Jeudi dernier ils attrapent 2 jeunes français (bien bronzé  ) munis de Cocktails Molotov, direction le comissariat, 2 heures aprés ils étaient relaché (fautes de preuves, ils étaient mineurs 14 et 15 ans)
> 
> Cela donne vachement envie d'aller se faire degrincher la gueule dans les citées.
> ...



mais didons ca fait pas un peu rappeur ton avatar par hazard


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait peut-être suffire non ?





> Aujourd'hui, 18h54	 posté par quetzalk
> C'est dingue ça : ça brûle, ça casse, ça fume... et c'est encore ouvert ce thread ?



EUh... ah ben mince j'ai déjà dit un truc.:mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> ...  je sais qui-est-ce qui fou la merde las-bas et c'est pas d'hier et meme si Starmac n'aime les remarques de ce genre la la majorité sont bien des bronzés



Ah ah Ah !!!    
Sacré Starmac alors, lui, hein...  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Novembre 2005)

*Vous n'auriez pas vu*
mon briquet ?


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous n'auriez pas vu*
> mon briquet ?



Si, là, regarde, juste sous le bidon d'essence.......


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2005)

vu la situation et le message à l'origine de ce fil .. je trouve votre second degré assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est super mal ...


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vu la situation et le message à l'origine de ce fil .. je trouve votre second degré assez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut de tout Joel........rire et pleurer......

PS : je ne veux pas être désobligeante, mais c'est à cause de gens comme toi que certains fils ferment. C'est dommage. 

Tout le monde a le droit de s'exprimer.


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut de tout Joel........rire et pleurer......
> 
> PS : je ne veux pas être désobligeante, mais c'est à cause de gens comme toi que certains fils ferment. C'est dommage.
> 
> Tout le monde a le droit de s'exprimer.




meme une racaille à coup de karcher


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ........rire et pleurer......



oui mais pour vomir, je préfère d'autres moyens


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous n'auriez pas vu*
> mon briquet ?



*Si.*
Par contre je ne vois plus ta voiture ?   :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (7 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> vu la situation et le message à l'origine de ce fil .. je trouve votre second degré assez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par rapport à certains propos, l'humour même au 26 ème degrés, n'a jamais été la cause de conflit


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> mais didons ca fait pas un peu rappeur ton avatar par hazard


Non? Pourquoi, je suis accro au phénomène climatique et je suis né un 13, mais surement pas accro au rap


----------



## CLAY (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Non? Pourquoi, je suis accro au phénomène climatique et je suis né un 13, mais surement pas accro au rap



ah bon...........


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2005)

:mouais: je comprends bien le coté blague .. mais là, on se prend quand même en pleine gueule une situation de suicide social 


bref ..; rien de plus ...


----------



## Bilbo (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> -lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

À+


----------



## chnoub (7 Novembre 2005)

allez bientot ils vont faire cramer les postes, les hopitaux..
et z'allez voir qu on va crier au scandale si y en a un qui defend sa voiture au fusil...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut de tout Joel........rire et pleurer......
> 
> PS : je ne veux pas être désobligeante, mais c'est à cause de gens comme toi que certains fils ferment. C'est dommage.
> 
> Tout le monde a le droit de s'exprimer.


je n'ai jamais demandé de fermeture de fils ... ce n'est pas du tout mon truc .. c'est juste que je trouvais dommage de ne pas avoir un fil de refléxion un peu plus en rapport avec ce sujet d'actu ... 
c'est juste une humeur inquiete du moment ...


sinon , je trouve ces blagues tres sympas .. mais bon c'est juste un contrepoint par rapport à ce que l'on voit en ce moment ... 


rien de plus ..
sans rancune .. bonne soirée


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2005)

edit : et puis rien finalement..


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

à propos de mauvais goût :


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah Ah !!!
> Sacré Starmac alors, lui, hein...  :mouais:


Ah, ah... le Starmac l'a mauvaise quand on parle de bronzés, de ritals et de portos, d'islamistes ou de pédés.
Trop facile de trouver des boucs émissaires.:hein:

Edit : et puis merdre !


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2005)

Un peu de BHL à l'envers, de Romain Goupil, le tout saupoudré de Bébert du PMU du coin et vous avez l'inénarrable Maurice G. Dantec, l'écrivain qui ferait mieux de seulement écrire, et encore...  

http://www.legraindesable.com/html/Dantec-Emeutes.htm


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2005)

> Malheureusement à partir des années 70-80, tout ça a disparu sous la culture de mort d'un rap raciste anti-français, qui fait l'apologie du viol, de la destruction de l'Occident, de la destruction de la France, qui dit qu'il faut tuer tous les flics, qui dit que les femmes blanches sont des esclaves, etc. etc.


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Mais qui va appeler SuperDupont !
Faut lutter contre l'Anti-France !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ose pas penser a mon amie, flic dans le quartier chaud de strasbourg
elle a deja eté bien amoché cet eté par de tir de cailloux , là j'espere que ne lui arrivera rien.....


----------



## chnoub (7 Novembre 2005)

mouais.. le soirees des flics (et de leurs familles qui restent le soir a attendre la clef ds la serrure) doivent etre cotons...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que l'on y pense souvent quand on a des personnes amis ou famille,  au coeur de tout ça


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2005)

Les enfants-soldats français parmi les meilleurs du monde ? .... peut-être si on continue à leurs accorder de tels moyens d'entraînement mais pour tenir an niveau international il leurs faut un peu plus de résistance en face.   

( Pour les futurs emplois , surveillons Irak/Iran !  )


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Tous avec moi : versons une larme pour la maréchaussée, pour les soldats, gendarmes et autres miliciens qui ont choisi un métier sans en connaitre les risques. On comprend bien leur désarroi face aux évènements.

En passant versons une larme pour tous ces immigrés recrutés dans leur pays pour assurer l'essor économique de la France, y fonder une famille, et maintenant oubliés de la société dans des banlieues *dégueulasses*. Il ne manquerait plus qu'ils se plaignent de leur sort.


----------



## Jamseth (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tous avec moi : versons une larme pour la maréchaussée, pour les soldats, gendarmes et autres miliciens qui ont choisi un métier sans en connaitre les risques. On comprend bien leur désarroi face aux évènements.
> 
> En passant versons une larme pour tous ces immigrés recrutés dans leur pays pour assurer l'essor économique de la France, y fonder une famille, et maintenant oubliés de la société dans des banlieues *dégueulasses*. Il ne manquerait plus qu'ils se plaignent de leur sort.


J'aime bien ta façon de raisonner


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tous avec moi : versons une larme pour la maréchaussée, pour les soldats, gendarmes et autres miliciens qui ont choisi un métier sans en connaitre les risques. On comprend bien leur désarroi face aux évènements.
> 
> En passant versons une larme pour tous ces immigrés recrutés dans leur pays pour assurer l'essor économique de la France, y fonder une famille, et maintenant oubliés de la société dans des banlieues *dégueulasses*. Il ne manquerait plus qu'ils se plaignent de leur sort.



Si les citées sont dégueulasse ils n'ont cas contribué a la rendre plus propre au lieu de traîner et de tout saccager, ont va les plaindre en plus... Starmac t'habite sur la lune


----------



## Malow (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tous avec moi : versons une larme pour la maréchaussée, pour les soldats, gendarmes et autres miliciens qui ont choisi un métier sans en connaitre les risques. On comprend bien leur désarroi face aux évènements.
> 
> En passant versons une larme pour tous ces immigrés recrutés dans leur pays pour assurer l'essor économique de la France, y fonder une famille, et maintenant oubliés de la société dans des banlieues *dégueulasses*. Il ne manquerait plus qu'ils se plaignent de leur sort.



T'oublies les pompiers qui se font tirer dessus......enfin bref, je me comprends


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Starmac t'habite sur la lune


Si un fils d'immigré qui a grandi dans une zup et travaille avec des gens qui (majoritairement) y vivent encore est un habitant de la Lune... 
... Alors je comprends mieux où se situe le problème : tu ne sais pas où est la Lune.


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ... dans des banlieues *dégueulasses*....


S'il n'y avait que les banlieues !? Même chez Disney , le dimanche , ils n'arrivent pas à suivre


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'oublies les pompiers qui se font tirer dessus......enfin bref, je me comprends


Tu te comprends surement  Car heureux l'homme qui comme Jahrom...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si un fils d'immigré qui a grandi dans une zup et travaille avec des gens qui (majoritairement) y vivent encore est un habitant de la Lune...
> ... Alors je comprends mieux où se situe le problème : tu ne sais pas où est la Lune.


Sur la lune ils sont pas beaucoup bronzé y'a pas beaucoup de soleil  
Tu vois je sais être drôle aussi


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la lune ils sont pas beaucoup bronzé y'a pas beaucoup de soleil


Erreur... il n'y a pas d'atmosphère pour filtrer le rayonnement solaire !

Attention au vent solaire Tornade...  


			
				tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois je sais être drôle aussi


Ah, ah, oh, j'en ai mal aux côtes...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Erreur... il n'y a pas d'atmosphère pour filtrer le rayonnement solaire !




Ils se cachent derriere leurs kefiers (tu dois connaitre) 




			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ah, oh, j'en ai mal aux côtes...


Les coups de matraques ça fait toujours ça


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ils se cachent derriere leurs kefiers (tu dois connaitre)


Tu baisses dans mon estime :hein: 


			
				tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de matraques ça fait toujours ça


Etonnament, tu remontes 

Bonne nuit, au chaud près du feu.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Novembre 2005)

non, rien...


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> non, rien...


Ah ?...
Bon, je retourne à la cuisine alors...


----------



## quetzalk (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> non, rien...



ah ben si, quand même ?


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ah ben si, quand même ?


Ben, c'est vrai quoi : il en a trop dit ou pas assez

[edith me demande d'arrêter le flood]


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si un fils d'immigré qui a grandi dans une zup et travaille avec des gens qui (majoritairement) y vivent encore est un habitant de la Lune...
> ... Alors je comprends mieux où se situe le problème : tu ne sais pas où est la Lune.



   


Psssttttt, dis moi, elle est où la lune?


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Psssttttt, dis moi, elle est où la lune?


Tu es assis dessus


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu es assis dessus




Quand j'étais petite, ma deuxième mère me disait que la lune était partie de la terre parce qu'elle
était fachée. 
:love: :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2005)

Eh bien, non, tu peux me croire... elle est bien là, accrochée au bas de ton dos... 

Mais, avec tout le respect que je dois à ta génitrice, comment peut-on grandir sereinement en étant abreuvé de telles sornettes 

Et après, on s'étonne que ça s'affronte dans les quartiers !


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, non, tu peux me croire... elle est bien là, accrochée au bas de ton dos...
> 
> Mais, avec tout le respect que je dois à ta génitrice, comment peut-on grandir sereinement en étant abreuvé de telles sornettes
> 
> Et après, on s'étonne que ça s'affronte dans les quartiers !



Ce n'était pas ma génitrice, mais je la considère comme ma deuxième mère. Elle nous gardait quand mes parents partaient en voyage. Avec elle on faisait des énormes paella avec ce qu'on pêchait au bord de la mer avec tous les gosses du quartier sous une énorme tente faite avec des draps blancs. Je pense qu' avoir vécue des choses comme ça, rend les hommes plus sereins.

Si dans les banlieues (ici ou ailleurs) les jeunes auraient la chance de vivre quelque chose dans ce genre, on en serait pas là. Ils garderaient espoir ...  Pas tout le monde a la force de s'en sortir 
Alors tu vois, je préfère les sornettes qui font rêver aux réalités qui ôtent tout espoir. 
Arrivé a l'âge adulte, il sera toujours temps de tomber dans la réalité.

P.S.: Ma deuxième mère est analphabète et d'une grande sagesse.:love: :love:


----------



## Jamseth (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petite, ma deuxième mère me disait que la lune était partie de la terre parce qu'elle
> était fachée.
> :love: :love:


En tout cas c'est très joliment répondu 



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: Ma deuxième mère est analphabète et d'une grande sagesse.


Je trouve que la sagesse est une notion largement abstraite 
Peut être a t'on trop souvent eu tendance à lui donner un sens culturel propre.
Heuresement qu'il n'y a pas de vérité et que, d'une certaine manière; l'habit ne fait pas le moine comme on dit


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

Revenons à nos moutons...
Après tout, les voitures brulent dehors !
Et ici, on parle culture, pire : sens culturel propre...

Encore un nid d'intellos gauchistes 

Bon, je sais bien qu'on ne parle pas de politique mais je reste dans le sujet en vous signalant ce lien :
http://www.neteco.com/article_20051107103855_.html


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Revenons à nos moutons...
> 
> 
> Bon, je sais bien qu'on ne parle pas de politique mais je reste dans le sujet en vous signalant ce lien :
> http://www.neteco.com/article_20051107103855_.html



je viens de tester ... pas très fin ça


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> allez bientot ils vont faire cramer les postes, les hopitaux..




Soignez une certaine partie de la population devient de plus en plus difficile dans les grandes villes de France et de Belgique.
Des congrès sont organisés, les médecins chef ont beau essayer de faire bouger les autorités rien ni fait.

Comme d'hab, il faudra quelques carnages...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab, il faudra quelques carnages...



Oui... Il va y avoir des morts... Vous le savez? ... Et après il y aura une grande messe expiative de faux culs qui viendront nous dire qu'il faut en tirer des leçons et faire en sorte  que ça ne se reproduise jamais... J'en ai la nausée à l'avance... :sick:

Je pense toujours à Michèle qui a eu la moitié de la tête arrachée par le tir d'un CRS en rentrant chez elle, à Ajaccio en 1980... Alors qu'elle sortait de chez nous...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

Une traduction d'un article paru dans le New York Post.
Une analyse parmi d'autre. 
Ce problème est tellement complexe que pour essayé d'y comprendre quelques choses il est intéressant de lire plusieurs point de vue même si certains peuvent sembler choquant. 
C'est "amusant" de voir les américains faire un lien, parfois ténu, entre ces événements et ceux d'Irak. 

"Quand la nuit tombe, les « incidents » commencent -- et le scénario est toujours le même. 

Des bandes de jeunes en passe-montagne commencent par mettre le feu à des voitures en stationnement, ils cassent les vitres des devantures à coups de battes de base-ball, ils vandalisent les cabines téléphoniques et mettent à sac les cinémas, les bibliothèques et les écoles. Quand la police arrive sur les lieux, les émeutiers les attaquent à coups de pierres, de couteaux, de battes de base-ball. 

La police réagit en tirant des grenades lacrymogènes et, à l'occasion, des coups de feu à blanc en l'air. Parfois les jeunes ripostent -- avec de vraies balles. 

Ce ne sont pas des scènes venues de la bande de Gaza, mais de 20 villes françaises, la plupart proches de Paris, plongées dans une version européenne de l'intifada qui semble incontrôlable au moment où j'écris ces lignes. 

Les incidents ont commencé il y a une semaine à Clichy-sous-Bois, une banlieue défavorisée à l'est de Paris. Nicolas Sarkozy, le tonitruant ministre de l'Intérieur français, a réagi en envoyant plus de 400 policiers lourdement armés pour "imposer les lois de la République" et a promis d'écraser les "racailles et autres hooligans" le jour même. Il n'a cependant pas fallut longtemps pour que ceux qui ne se mettent pas la tête dans le sable comprennent qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une "explosion d'éléments criminels" qui pourrait être traitée par un mélange de rond de manche et de matraques. 

Le lundi suivant tout le monde à Paris parlait d'une "crise sans précédents". Sarkozy et son patron, le premier ministre Dominique de Villepin, se sont vus obligés d'annuler leurs voyages à l'étranger pour accorder toute leur attention aux émeutes. 

Comment tout cela a-t-il commencé ? On s'accorde à dire que, la semaine dernière, un groupe de jeunes gens de Clichy se sont adonnés à un de leurs sports favoris : voler des pièces détachées sur les voitures en stationnement. 

Normalement, rien de dramatique ne se serait passé, car cela fait des années que la police ne met plus les pieds dans cette banlieue. 

Le problème est survenu quand une habitante, quidam témoin d'un de ces vols, pris son téléphone pour signaler à la police qu'une joyeuse razzia se déroulait sous ses yeux juste en face de chez elle. La police s'est donc vue contrainte à faire quelque chose -- ce qui voulait dire pénétrer dans une ville qui leur avait été interdite depuis longtemps. 

Pour ces jeunes -- qui avaient régné sur Clichy pendant des années sans être inquiétés --, l'arrivée de la police sur les lieux représentait une véritable provocation. Une brève poursuite eut lieu dans la rue, et deux jeunes, que la police ne pourchassait même pas, cherchèrent refuge dans l'enceinte d'un transformateur électrique dont l'accès était barré par une clôture. Tous deux furent [mortellement] électrocutés. 

Une fois répandue la nouvelle de leurs morts, tout Clichy était aux armes. 

Aux cris de "Allah Akbar", des bandes de jeunes armés de tout ce qu'ils avaient pu trouver entamèrent un saccage généralisé et mirent la police en fuite. 

Les autorités françaises, ne pouvait permettre qu'une bande de jeunes chasse la police d'une portion du territoire français. La riposte ne se fit pas attendre - on envoya les CRS en camions blindés et avec des instructions d'extrême fermeté. 

En quelques heures, la raison première des incidents était déjà oubliée et la querelle pris la forme de l'exigence par les représentants des émeutiers que la police française se retire des "territoires occupés". Dès le milieu de la semaine, les émeutes s'étaient étendues à trois des départements de la périphérie parisienne comportant 5.5 millions d'habitants. 

Qui sont les gens qui habitent les zones concernées ? A Clichy même, plus de 80% des habitants sont des immigrés musulmans originaire principalement d'Afrique Noire et d'Afrique Arabe. Dans les autres villes touchées, la communauté musulmane immigrée représente entre 30 à 60% de la population. Mais ce ne sont pas les seuls chiffres à prendre en compte. Le taux de chômage moyen dans ces zones est estimé à environ 30%, et, pour ce qui est des jeunes en âge de travailler, il atteint 60%. 

Dans ces villes de banlieue, construites dans les années 50 sur le modèle des logements sociaux soviétiques stalinien, les gens vivent entassés les uns sur les autres, parfois plusieurs générations dans le même appartement minuscule, et ne voient la "vraie vie française" qu'à la télévision. 

Les Français aimaient se flatter du succès de leur politique d'intégration, supposée à même de transformer en une seule génération les immigrés du monde entier en "Français authentique". 

Cette politique a fonctionné tant que les immigrants arrivaient en France au compte-gouttes et s'intégraient au courant dominant. Ce mécanisme ne peut fonctionner lorsque, comme dans la plupart des écoles des banlieues concernées, moins de 20% des élèves sont francophones de naissance. 

La France a aussi perdu un autre puissant outil d'intégration : le service militaire obligatoire, aboli dans les années 1990. 

Plus le nombre d'immigrés avec enfants augmente à un endroit donné, plus les résidents français de naissance le quittent pour des "endroits plus calmes", rendant ainsi l'intégration encore plus difficile. 

Dans certains endroits, un immigré peut passer toute sa vie sans devoir parler le français - sans parler de se familiariser avec la culture française. 

Le résultat est souvent l'exclusion. Ce qui permet aux islamistes radicaux de propager leurs idées de ségrégation religieuse et d'apartheid culturel. 

Certains d'entre eux réclament même que les zones où les musulmans forment la majorité soient réorganisées sur le modèle du système du "millet" de l'empire ottoman : chaque communauté religieuse (millet) jouirait du droit d'organiser sa vie sociale, culturelle et éducative en accord avec ses croyances religieuses. 

Dans certaines parties de la France, ce système est de facto déjà en place. Dans ces zones, toutes les femmes sont obligées de porter le "hidjab" islamiste standard et la plupart des hommes portent des barbes de la longueur prescrite par les cheiks. 

Les radicaux sont parvenus à chasser les commerçants français qui vendaient des boissons alcoolisées et des produits à base de porc; ils ont contraint les "lieux de perdition" tels que dancings, cinémas et théâtres à fermer; et ils ont pris le contrôle d'une bonne part des administrations locales. 

Un reporter qui a passé le week-end dernier à Clichy et dans les villes voisines de Bondy, Aulnay-sous-Bois et Bobigny a entendu cet unique message récurrent : les Autorités Françaises n'ont rien à faire ici. 

"Tout ce que nous exigeons, c'est qu'on nous laisse tranquilles", déclare Mouloud Dahmani, un des "émirs" locaux engagé dans des négociations visant à persuader les Français de retirer les forces de police et à permettre à un comité de cheiks, pour la plupart issus des "Frères Musulmans", de négocier la fin des hostilités. 

Le président Jacques Chirac et son premier ministre de Villepin sont particulièrement ulcérés car ils avaient cru que leur opposition au renversement de Saddam Hussein en 2003 aurait pourvu la France d'une image héroïque au sein de la communauté musulmane. 

Cette illusion est désormais en morceaux -- et l'administration Chirac, qui traversait déjà une crise politique profonde, semble n'avoir pas la moindre idée de la manière de désamorcer ce que le quotidien parisien France-Soir appelle "une bombe à retardement". 

Il est maintenant clair qu'une portion substantielle des musulmans de France non seulement refuse l'intégration à une "culture française supérieure", mais en outre croit dur comme fer que c'est l'Islam qui offre la plus haut degré de culture auquel tout le monde devrait aspiré.

Quelle est la solution ? L'une d'entre elles, proposée par Gilles Kepel, conseiller de Chirac aux affaires islamiques, est la création d'une "nouvelle Andalousie" dans laquelle Chrétiens et Musulmans vivraient côte à côte et coopéreraient afin de créer une nouvelle synthèse culturelle.

Le problème avec la vision de Kepel c'est qu'elle fait l'impasse sur le problème important du pouvoir politique. Qui dirigera cette nouvelle Andalousie : les Musulmans ou les Français largement laïques ?

La politique française redevient tout à coup très intéressante bien que ce soit pour les pires des raisons. "


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une traduction d'un article paru dans le New York Post.
> Une analyse parmi d'autre.
> Ce problème est tellement complexe que pour essayé d'y comprendre quelques choses il est intéressant de lire plusieurs point de vue même si certains peuvent sembler choquant.
> C'est "amusant" de voir les américains faire un lien, parfois ténu, entre ces événements et ceux d'Irak.
> ...





J'ai déjà lu ce texte, il est pas issu d'un américain il me semble, la bonne blague, et de toute façon je le trouve puant, approximatif et caricatural, clairement idéologique, soit presque aucun intérêt du point de vue de la logique et de la réflexion, il est complètement orienté je trouve, sous couvert d'objectivité, mon cul 

Du Dantec sans l'ignorance et l'alcool.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> clairement idéologique, soit presque aucun intérêt du point de vue de la logique et de la réflexion, il est complètement orienté je trouve, sous couvert d'objectivité, mon cul
> 
> Du Dantec sans l'ignorance et l'alcool.



Clairement orienté, c'est évident, comme beaucoup d'article de presse que je peux lire. (Celui du journal "Le Soir" que je pointais tout à l'heure n'était pas triste à ce niveau.)

Dantec, je ne connais pas assez mais ton lien m'a éclairé.  

Le problème, c'est que si tu es abonné a tel ou tel journal, tu as droit à ce genre d'article qui sont fatalement toujours orientés.
Bref, c'est très très difficile de s'y retrouver.
Je crois que je vais coupé ma radio + télé + internet pour les infos pendant un moment, c'est plus apaisant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Je n'aime pas beaucoup Dantec... Mais comme toutes les mouches à merde ; je pense qu'il a malheureusement l'odorat surdéveloppé...


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Clairement orienté, c'est évident, comme beaucoup d'article de presse que je peux lire. (Celui du journal "Le Soir" que je pointais tout à l'heure n'était pas triste à ce niveau.)
> 
> Dantec, je ne connais pas assez mais ton lien m'a éclairé.
> 
> ...







Nan mais tu vois, ce genre de phrase ça sert à quoi ? Ici on assimilerait ça à un troll :



> Dans certains endroits, un immigré peut passer toute sa vie sans devoir parler le français - sans parler de se familiariser avec la culture française.



C'est vraiment bidon, ça sous entend plein de trucs et pourtant ça veut rien dire du tout. Je peux te faire la même phrase avec le gamin de province qui parle le patois du coin, à moitié arriéré selon certains et pourtant pas plus con qu'un autre.


Dans certains endroits ??? Mais lesquels bordel ?? Ils sont pas à l'école ou quoi ? Faut pas déconner... :hein: 

C'est rien d'autre que : "oh mais vous savez ils parlent pas français ces gens là, et puis ils se lavent pas beaucoup, paraîtrait même qu'ils bouffent des couilles de renard en hiver, oh bah oui  "


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas beaucoup Dantec... Mais comme toutes les mouches à merde ; je pense qu'il a malheureusement l'odorat surdéveloppé...




Pascal Sevran aussi :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pascal Sevran aussi :rateau:



Et ta soeur?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tu vois, ce genre de phrase ça sert à quoi ? Ici on assimilerait ça à un troll :




Heureusement que toi tu comprend toujours tout n'est ce pas ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que toi tu comprend toujours tout n'est ce pas ...



Et c'est rien de le dire....


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que toi tu comprend toujours tout n'est ce pas ...




Ouai c'est clair :style:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que toi tu comprend toujours tout n'est ce pas ...



Je rajoute, tu comprend tout et en plus tu as plein de solutions, de recettes


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute, tu comprend tout et en plus tu as plein de solutions, de recettes



- Lapin aux girolles
- Daube de boeuf aux pruneaux
- Ragoût de mouton
- Papillotes de saumon au patates et petits oignons 


Et j'en ai plein d'autres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - Lapin aux girolles
> - Daube de boeuf aux pruneaux
> - Ragoût de mouton
> - Papillotes de saumon au patates et petits oignons
> ...



Ouais... Le Jean Pierre Coffe du bar, quoi...


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Je croyais que c'était ici que j'avais chopé le lien sur l'émission de radio, mais je retrouve pas le post :hein: En tout cas j'écoute alain finkielkraut et je me dis que quand j'avais 20 ans, je le trouvais intéressant, depuis quelques années plus du tout, c'est un cliché, un vieux réac sans idées, c'est pathétique et ça m'emmerde, je me demande pourquoi on lui donne encore la parole.

En fait, plus les gens disent des conneries et plus on leur laisse la parole, regardez moi (je prends les devant vu les perches que je vous tends  )

Bourdieu avait raison, "le jambon sous vide c'est cher et en plus c'est dégueulasse"


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Le Jean Pierre Coffe du bar, quoi...




Maximum respect pour J.P. Koffe, spécial dédicace from MONS 7000


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Hè pourquoi moi j'ai un titre tout pourri sous mon pseudo ? Faut payer c'est ça ? Payer pour pas avoir un titre ridicule comme "vieille gloire de macg ?"


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était ici que j'avais chopé le lien sur l'émission de radio, mais je retrouve pas le post :hein: En tout cas j'écoute alain finkielkraut et je me dis que quand j'avais 20 ans, je le trouvais intéressant, depuis quelques années plus du tout



Tu es peut-être devenu, avec les années, totalement fermé au discours qui  ne vont pas dans ton sens. 
Ou alors, et je l'espère pour toi, tu es devenu beaucoup plus sage. 

Comme je ne sais pas ce que dit Alain Finkielkraut, je ne me permettrais pas de  juger.


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu es peut-être devenu, avec les années, totalement fermé au discours qui  ne vont pas dans ton sens.
> Ou alors, et je l'espère pour toi, tu es devenu beaucoup plus sage.
> 
> Comme je ne sais pas ce que dit Alain Finkielkraut, je ne me permettrais pas de  juger.




La 1) c'est ce que tu penses.
La 2) c'est la réalité ?   


Nan désolé c'est pas la une, je t'assure, au contraire, j'écoute toujours le discours inverse, je suis le plus possible dans l'échange maximal, c'est juste que quand je constate que la pensée d'un intellectuel, d'une certaine élite, se réduit comme peau de chagrin et qu'elle devient aussi vulgaire que celle d'un échange verbale aviné d'une fin de soirée et bien je me dis qu'il y a un problème, le mec n'a plus d'idée, alors il se rabat sur des clichés, il parle bien, mais pour dire les même conneries que les autres.

Mais bref... moi je m'en fous, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est le vide, le silence, le néant, et pour l'instant, en dehors de la caricature, je ne vois que ça.


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En fait, plus les gens disent des conneries et plus on leur laisse la parole, regardez moi (je prends les devant vu les perches que je vous tends  )



Faut bien occuper le peuple, non? 

[/QUOTE]Bourdieu avait raison, "le jambon sous vide c'est cher et en plus c'est dégueulasse" [/QUOTE]
Ça c'est bien vrai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais bref... moi je m'en fous, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est le vide, le silence, le néant, et pour l'instant, en dehors de la caricature, je ne vois que ça.



Non ; tu ne t'en fous pas...
Mais sinon, tu as raison d'être inquiet... On va en bouffer encore pendant longtemps... Les gens n'ont pas encore intégré l'absurde ; le seul luxe à la portée de tout le monde...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> moi je m'en fous, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est le vide, le silence, le néant, et pour l'instant, en dehors de la caricature, je ne vois que ça.



Moi ce qui m'inquiète, directement, ce n'est évidement pas les banlieus française ou bruxelloise, je n'y habite pas.
Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est ce que ça va engendré au niveau du ressenti des gens.
Invité à un baptême ce w-e ou il y avait des néerlandais, des allemands et des belges, j'ai été assez effrayé par le discourt plus que radicale de la majorité des invités.
Tu pourras dire " c'est des cons, des faschos, des ..., .... " en attendant, ce sont des gens inquiets, certainement de façon irrationnel car pas touché directement mais en attendant...
Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de vote dimanche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'inquiète, directement, ce n'est évidement pas les banlieus française ou bruxelloise, je n'y habite pas.
> Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est ce que ça va engendré au niveau du ressenti des gens.
> Invité à un baptême ce w-e ou il y avait des néerlandais, des allemands et des belges, j'ai été assez effrayé par le discourt plus que radicale de la majorité des invités.
> Tu pourras dire " c'est des cons, des faschos, des ..., .... " en attendant, ce sont des gens inquiets, certainement de façon irrationnel car pas touché directement mais en attendant...
> Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de vote dimanche.



Hé ben!!!! Enfin un qui a les yeux et la tronche qui trainent là où il faut! .... :love:


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'inquiète, directement, ce n'est évidement pas les banlieus française ou bruxelloise, je n'y habite pas.
> Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est ce que ça va engendré au niveau du ressenti des gens.
> Invité à un baptême ce w-e ou il y avait des néerlandais, des allemands et des belges, j'ai été assez effrayé par le discourt plus que radicale de la majorité des invités.
> Tu pourras dire " c'est des cons, des faschos, des ..., .... " en attendant, ce sont des gens inquiets, certainement de façon irrationnel car pas touché directement mais en attendant...
> Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de vote dimanche.




La bêtise est toujours effrayante, si on devait toujours s'en tenir à ce qui se dit dans les mariages :rateau: 

Qu'ils s'inquiètent certes, mais cela doit-il pour autant les interdire de réfléchir ?

Mais attention, on me taxera pas d'angélisme hein, si l'armée doit intervenir, qu'elle le fasse, c'est triste, c'est horrible mais de toute façon on aurait certainement rien d'autre à faire mais bordel c'est quoi cette façon de régler les problèmes ??? On fait rien pendant des dizaines d'années, on construit des ghettos, on discrimine les étrangers (même les boites d'intérim le disent), on les parque et puis on arrive comme un chien dans un jeu de quille, on fait le paon, on met le feu, on se casse, tout ça pour faire de la politique électorale ??? Nan c'est abject, il est là aussi le problème.


Et puis pour en revenir aux gens, nous, toi, moi, faut arrêter de croire qu'ils pensent tous seuls, la plupart ne savent rien mais apparemment ils ont un avis bien tranchés, et moi ça aussi ça me dégoûte, c'est toujours ceux qui sont le moins concernés, le moins au courant qui sont le plus sûr de ce qui devrait être et de ce qu'il faudrait faire.

C'est sûr qu'ils s'inquiètent pas quand c'est le silence et la prostration qui règnent, comme quoi, ils ont peut-être raison, il FAUT brûler des voitures pour qu'on les remarque.


C'est marrant de voir comme en 68, les voitures brûlées et les violences avaient une connotation romantiques et comme ici on n'y voit rien d'autre que de la délinquance...


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri
C'est marrant de voir comme en 68 a dit:
			
		

> La révolution française aussi est considéré comme romantique, je ne suis pas sure que a l'époque
> les gens ont trouvé cela romantique.:mouais:
> 
> Ceux de 68 ont aujourd'hui entre 55 et 60 ans, l'age ou le passé est forcement beau.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Soyez positifs, hier j'ai cramé et frapper mes petites voitures de mon enfance et maintenant j'ai des jouets tous neufs prêt à revendre


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant de voir comme en 68, les voitures brûlées et les violences avaient une connotation romantiques et comme ici on n'y voit rien d'autre que de la délinquance...


En 68, c'était officielement un complot d'origine ...cubaine !! ou un truc commme ça. Je m'apercoit que rien n'a changé. On a toujours affaire aux mêmes casseurs manipulés. Aujoud'hui c e sont les ...integristes ! En fait le pouvoir a l'habitude de sortir de sa boite à malice un ennemi bien caricatural histoire que les masses adhèrent (ce n'est pas une contrepetrie ) Le plus drôle ce sont ces journalises, politiciens, sociologues de tous bords qui donnent leur avis sur la question. Aucun n'ayant sans doute jamais mis les pieds dans une cité plus de 10 minutes. Le Monde d'hier a fait un article en passant une nuit avec des "emeutiers" juste historie d'y voir un peu plus clair.Enfin !  
Quant aux propositions de De Villepin, elles montrent bien qu'il ne comprend rien au film le pauvre, pas plus, pas moins que les autres. Ces gens là connaissent leur monde, celui de la finance, de la grande entreprise, de la diplomatie internationale, bref du fric et du pouvoir, pour le reste ils sont à la ramasse. Ils se contentent de sortir le baratin le plus fédérateur possible histoire d'être placés au prochain bulletinage.
Dramatique le sort des gamins dans des cités abandonnées, dramatique que ce soit la caisse de leur voisin qu'ils fassent cramer, dramatique le discours absent de toute solution intelligente de la classe politique qui ne vise qu' à l'établissement d'un pouvoir toujours plus grand et toujours moins contesté.Dramatique enfin que la seule alternative qu'ils aient trouvé après 12 nuits soit l'escalade. Toutes ces études supérieures pour en arriver à cette dialectique pitoyable


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> En 68, c'était officielement un complot d'origine ...cubaine !! ou un truc commme ça. Je m'apercoit que rien n'a changé. On a toujours affaire aux mêmes casseurs manipulés. Aujoud'hui c e sont les ...integristes ! En fait le pouvoir a l'habitude de sortir de sa boite à malice un ennemi bien caricatural histoire que les masses adhèrent (ce n'est pas une contrepetrie ) Le plus drôle ce sont ces journalises, politiciens, sociologues de tous bords qui donnent leur avis sur la question. Aucun n'ayant sans doute jamais mis les pieds dans une cité plus de 10 minutes. Le Monde d'hier a fait un article en passant une nuit avec des "emeutiers" juste historie d'y voir un peu plus clair.Enfin !
> Quant aux propositions de De Villepin, elles montrent bien qu'il ne comprend rien au film le pauvre, pas plus, pas moins que les autres. Ces gens là connaissent leur monde, celui de la finance, de la grande entreprise, de la diplomatie internationale, bref du fric et du pouvoir, pour le reste ils sont à la ramasse. Ils se contentent de sortir le baratin le plus fédérateur possible histoire d'être placés au prochain bulletinage.
> Dramatique le sort des gamins dans des cités abandonnées, dramatique que ce soit la caisse de leur voisin qu'ils fassent cramer, dramatique le discours absent de toute solution intelligente de la classe politique qui ne vise qu' à l'établissement d'un pouvoir toujours plus grand et toujours moins contesté.Dramatique enfin que la seule alternative qu'ils aient trouvé après 12 nuits soit l'escalade. Toutes ces études supérieures pour en arriver à cette dialectique pitoyable


Tout est dit  on peut fermer


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a le droit de s'exprimer.



Pas vraiment, mon post a été censuré pour ma part


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Ah, fallait acheter un pack


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, mon post a été censuré pour ma part


Censure? Es-tu bien certain d'utiliser ce terme à bon escient et de ne pas les mélanger comme l'a précisé Amok? Il n'y a que des _modérateurs_ ici, et non des _censeurs_, qui tentent de faire plus ou moins bien leur job durant leur temps libre. Oui, chacun a le droit de s'exprimer, en respectant la charte et les autres intervenants qui participent à la discussion. 

Ça faisait longtemps, c'est peut-être l'occasion de le ressortir: *Des forums, de la démocratie, et d'autres concepts rigolos**.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

Le sort de ces gamins est certes dramatique et les politiques, qui se sont succédés au pouvoir et qui les ont parqués là et abandonné à leur sort en laissant se développer l'économie souterraine pour avoir la paix, sont certainement en grande partie responsable de la situtation actuelle. Mais faire tout cramer n'est pas la solution et je trouve entre autres minable de s'en prendre aux écoles. Se rendent-ils compte ces jeunes que les bagnoles qu'ils font cramer appartiennent à des gens de condition modeste qui ne pourront pas se racheter de voiture parce que ce genre d'incendies n'est pas couvert par les assurances ? Que mettre le feu à une entreprise, c'est mettre des gens au chômage ? Et que faire ça, c'est quelque part faire le jeu de l'extrême droite (Le Pen au second tour de l'élection présidentielle, une fois, ça suffit !) ?
Quant au policier (parce qu'il n'y a pas que les jeunes à blâmer) que j'ai vu dans le reportage de "7 à 8" dire à un jeune que, à la limite, plus il y a la merde, plus il est content, je pense qu'il faudrait le virer.

Maintenant, je vous dis ça depuis ma campagne girondine et je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans une banlieue. Par conséquent je n'en sais que ce qu'on en dit dans les journaux, à la radio et à la télé.


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Quant au policier (parce qu'il n'y a pas que les jeunes à blâmer) que j'ai vu dans le reportage de "7 à 8" dire à un jeune que, à la limite, plus il y a la merde, plus il est content, je pense qu'il faudrait le virer.[ / iDuck]
> Le pire, c'est de penser que son point de vue (ça me fait maml d'employer ces mots) est sans doute celui de certains politiciens, habiles manipulateurs des foules : Lepen bien sûr, et Sarko pas loin derrière. Ces gens là surfent sur les drames humains en s'en servent comme de déferlantes electoralistes, mettant dans le même sac mal être, peur et demagogie democratique. Elle a bon dos la democratie tiens quand on ne parle plus que de droit republicain en omettant de dire que la situation actuelle n'est que le résultats de 30 ans de "non devoir" de l'Etat qui aurait dû veilller à ce que s'opère une integration juste. On ne s'occupait pas des immigrés d'il y a trente ans car ils ne votaient pas et aujourd'hui ce sont leurs enfants voir leurs petits enfants dont on ne s'occupe pas plus. Je ne veux pas faire mon sociologue de comptoir, mais il ne fallait pas avoir fait l'ENA pour imaginer une telle situation. Je pense mêm qu'il fallait l'avoir fait popur ne pas pouvoir l'imaginer.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

je croyais que les fils politiques etait interdit.....?
non, parce qu'on ne peut parler de cette affaire sans parler politique...
donc....ben......


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Quant au policier (parce qu'il n'y a pas que les jeunes à blâmer) que j'ai vu dans le reportage de "7 à 8" dire à un jeune que, à la limite, plus il y a la merde, plus il est content, je pense qu'il faudrait le virer.


Le pire, c'est de penser que son point de vue (ça me fait maml d'employer ces mots) est sans doute celui de certains politiciens, habiles manipulateurs des foules : Lepen bien sûr, et Sarko pas loin derrière. Ces gens là surfent sur les drames humains en s'en servent comme de déferlantes electoralistes, mettant dans le même sac mal être, peur et demagogie democratique. Elle a bon dos la democratie tiens quand on ne parle plus que de droit republicain en omettant de dire que la situation actuelle n'est que le résultats de 30 ans de "non devoir" de l'Etat qui aurait dû veilller à ce que s'opère une integration juste. On ne s'occupait pas des immigrés d'il y a trente ans car ils ne votaient pas et aujourd'hui ce sont leurs enfants voir leurs petits enfants dont on ne s'occupe pas plus. Je ne veux pas faire mon sociologue de comptoir, mais il ne fallait pas avoir fait l'ENA pour imaginer une telle situation. Je pense mêm qu'il fallait l'avoir fait popur ne pas pouvoir l'imaginer.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Tant que la gauche s'en sort pas indemne et que Georges Weah devient président moi ça me va.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, mon post a été censuré pour ma part



Ca frise l'obsession. Tu as pensé à consulter ?



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ça : ça brûle, ça casse, ça fume... et c'est encore ouvert ce thread ?



=> Tel que c'est parti, plus pour très longtemps.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Novembre 2005)

Le mutisme de certains contributeurs habituels de ce forum m'étonne et d'autant plus que leur promptitude à ouvrir des fils pour s'étonner de la situation ailleurs fut en un temps pas si éloigné très forte


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que les fils politiques etait interdit.....?
> non, parce qu'on ne peut parler de cette affaire sans parler politique...
> donc....ben......



pour calmer les foules... 

ici, il ne s'agit pas de politique mais de droit commun...


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Le mutisme de certains contributeurs habituels de ce forum m'étonne et d'autant plus que leur promptitude à ouvrir des fils pour s'étonner de la situation ailleurs fut en un temps pas si éloigné très forte


Normal, ils préparent le menu de ce soir :mouais: 
BBQ, Bananes flambées...


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

de droit commun??? :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> => Tel que c'est parti, plus pour très longtemps.


L'état d'urgence est déclaré dur MacGénération


----------



## chnoub (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que les fils politiques etait interdit.....?
> non, parce qu'on ne peut parler de cette affaire sans parler politique...
> donc....ben......



j'ai tenté de lancer ce sujet en restant en dehors de tout avis politique, en esperant.. je susi deja content de voir qu il y a 9 pages sans que le fil n'ait été bloqué suite a un derapage ;-)
on peut je pense parler de choses touchant a la politique sans parler de gauche ou de droite et sans donner ses opinions
je pense par exemple que quelque soit les actes et l orientation politique de sarko, il ne doit pas demissioner, juste pour le bien de la politique en general, si par hasard il finissait par etre "obligé" de le faire (oh ben tiens comme par hasard dans 3 moins on decouvre un dossier dangereux pour sa carriere), ce serait a mon avis la porte ouverte aux prochains coups de gueules des banlieues a la moindre occasion pour faire virer d autres hommes politiques
(vous voyez vous savez meme pas si je l aime ou non notre ministre  )


----------



## iKool (8 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> C'est marrant de voir comme en 68, les voitures brûlées et les violences avaient une connotation romantiques et comme ici on n'y voit rien d'autre que de la délinquance...


L'histoire est toujours écrite par les "vainqueurs"
Le romantisme de 68 est attaché à la partie étudiante du mouvement - qui se souvient de la partie ouvrière ?
Il n'y aura probablement pas de romantisme pour le mouvement actuel - les casseurs d'aujourd'hui seront les chômeurs de demain (ou les taulards) quand la plupart des étudiants de 68 sont aujourd'hui des gens "établis".

Remettre de l'ordre et rammener le calme à coups de cars de CRS c'est comme mettre une bassine sous le trou d'un toit qui fuit : c'est nécessaire à court terme, mais ce n'est pas suffisant.

Deux trucs en passant :
Ce matin, à la radio, Fabius (que d'ordinaire je n'aime pas du tout) proposait l'instauration d'une sorte de service civil (civique ?) de 6 mois obligatoire pour tous. Pas forcément con, je trouve.
Presque tous les nantis en cravatte que je cotoie dans mon milieu proffessionel qui, pour la plupart, n'ont jamais foutu les pieds en banlieue, hurlent à l'appel aux militaires, à l'autorisation pour ces derniers de tirer dans le tas, à la loi martiale..... Combien d'entre eux, en d'autres circonstances de naissance, seraient actuellement la capuche sur la tête à incendier des voitures ?

Et un PS pour finir : pas d'excuse ou d'angélisme non plus de ma part, mais crier haro sur le voyou et ensuite passer à autre chose n'améliorera rien du tout.


----------



## sylko (8 Novembre 2005)

*Dans toutes ces voitures incendiées, y avait-il des Renault Logan? *


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

A VENDRE : La dernière Ford cramus. Noire. possibilité de financement par votre police d'assurance. Prix : A débattre.


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A VENDRE : La dernière Ford cramus. Noire. possibilité de financement par votre police d'assurance. Prix : A débattre.


On la joue au poker ?
Quelqu'un a des allumettes pour les mises


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tenté de lancer ce sujet en restant en dehors de tout avis politique, en esperant.. je susi deja content de voir qu il y a 9 pages sans que le fil n'ait été bloqué suite a un derapage ;-)
> on peut je pense parler de choses touchant a la politique sans parler de gauche ou de droite et sans donner ses opinions


Tout, absolument tout est "politique" :rateau:


> politique adj.,n. :
> 
> Qui concerne les affaires publiques.
> 
> ...


Donner son opinion est non seulement nécessaire mais salutaire, c'est le fondement de nos démocraties 
C'est la façon de s'exprimer, s'expliquer, qui va faire toute la différence


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Dans toutes ces voitures incendiées, y avait-il des Renault Logan? *




j'ai vu une prius


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

je suis tout à fait d'accord (avec Golf-mais ne traine pas trop dans les banlieues, ils en rafolent...), et puis une bonne engueulade, même forumesque, ça peut pas faire de mal...


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Normal, ils préparent le menu de ce soir :mouais:
> BBQ, Bananes flambées...


Golf ! Pourvu que tu échappes à l'incendie !


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Golf ! Pourvu que tu échappes à l'incendie !



Notre Golf c'est un modèle GTI, il s'aura s'enfuir à toute vitesse...


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Notre Golf c'est un modèle GTI, il s'aura s'enfuir à toute vitesse...


Tu veux dire Golf MacGTI ?


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Presque tous les nantis en cravatte que je cotoie dans mon milieu proffessionel qui, pour la plupart, n'ont jamais foutu les pieds en banlieue, hurlent à l'appel aux militaires, à l'autorisation pour ces derniers de tirer dans le tas, à la loi martiale..... Combien d'entre eux, en d'autres circonstances de naissance, seraient actuellement la capuche sur la tête à incendier des voitures ?



ça m'énerve un peu d'être tout le temps d'accord avec toi, mais là c'est pour deux raisons d'un coup donc pas moyen d'y couper : 
- combien de ceux qui donnent un avis connaissent réellement la vie, le quotidien, l'ambiance dans les "quartiers" difficiles ? Pas moi en tous cas. Ca devrait imposer au minimum un peu de prudence dans les propos...
- comment des gens élevés dans une si belle République peuvent-ils aussi vite oublier qu'on devient ce qu'on est en fonction d'un environnement, et que certains environnements sont systématiquement toxiques. A ce propos, rappelez vous que dans les années 60-70 les barres de HLM étaient DEJA craignos (les "blousons noirs" avec leur chaîne de vélo...), alors que la situation économique y était moins catastrophique et la proportion de citoyens issus de l'immigration bien plus marginale. Qu'on ne me cite pas l'exemple des immigrés Chinois, qui certes ne donnent pas dans une délinquance très visible, mais tendent hélas à s'intègrer encore moins que ceux venus d'Afrique (Maghreb compris).


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

et maintenant si tu tapes "racaille" et "clichy" dans la barre google, tu trouve en premier un lien pour te rendre sur une page de soutien UMP à l'action de Sarko. 
A gerber. Ce genre d'appel au soutien populaire ou plutôt populeux nous ramène de tristes années en arrière


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de voir De Villiers au zapppinge, il appelle à l'intervention de l'Armée !... Avec possibilité de tirs à balle réelle...la guerre! Y'a pas à dire, c'est lui le meilleur :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, rappelez vous que dans les années 60-70 les barres de HLM étaient DEJA craignos (les "blousons noirs" avec leur chaîne de vélo...), alors que la situation économique y était moins catastrophique et la proportion de citoyens issus de l'immigration bien plus marginale.


Juste, vérifié par expérience personnelle dans mon enfance, adolescence... Mais, la proportion d'immigré n'y était déjà plus marginale, en tout cas dans ma zup.


			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant si tu tapes "racaille" et "clichy" dans la barre google, tu trouve en premier un lien pour te rendre sur une page de soutien UMP à l'action de Sarko.


C'était déjà valable hier... voir mon post, tard hier soir.

Marketing, communication, tout se récupère : le Che sur des tee-shirt, les produits bio ou du commerce équitable dans les hypermarchés, les manifs d'étudiants...

Politique et commerce ont ceci en comment qu'ils ont trouvé l'art d'accomoder les restes (de notre société :mouais: :hein: :hein: ) et de nous les vendre pour du neuf.

Ah, refurb, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Golf, et puis une bonne engueulade, même forumesque, ça peut pas faire de mal...


"engueulade" : non :mouais: 

Polémique animée : indispensable 

À deux détails près :

- laisser l'autre aller jusqu'au bout de ses arguments
- prendre la temps de la rédaction [clarté] [et de la relecture] de ses arguments [c'est pas un concours de flood] 

nb : ne pas non plus balancer des pavés illisible 




			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais ne traine pas trop dans les banlieues, ils en rafolent...



Pas de pb avec "ces banlieues" 
J'y ai même mes entrées :rateau:




nb : j'ai pas parlé de polémique enflammée :modo:​


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

dans banlieue y a ban


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

*État d'urgence et couvre feu instaurés pour 12 jours !!!*
Je vais de ce pas faire mes réserves d'huile, de farine, de pâtes et de sucre.


----------



## iKool (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *État d'urgence et couvre feu instaurés pour 12 jours !!!*
> Je vais de ce pas faire mes réserves d'huile, de farine, de pâtes et de sucre.


Après les 100 jours, voici les 12 - il baisse de Villepin...


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *État d'urgence et couvre feu instaurés pour 12 jours !!!*
> Je vais de ce pas faire mes réserves d'huile, de farine, de pâtes et de sucre.


 
pas crédible, manque la bière


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Je n'aurai qu'un mot Merci
M. Villepin.

Depuis ma plus tendre enfance, ma mère me bassine avec "toi t'as pas connu l'immédiat après guerre", ma grand mère avec "on voit que t'as pas vécu la guerre".

Eh bien maintenant, Si !
Une grosse épine du pied intergénérationelle m'est enlevée.

(, Bon mainteant j'espère qu'on ne va pas incendier mon vélo)


----------



## cretinoïde (8 Novembre 2005)

Ca n'a pas changé ici ca sent encore la bien-pensance à plein nez.

Une maison laissee a l'abandon est envahie par les moisissures. Faut-il blamer les moisissures ou l'incurie du proprietaire?
Un vieillard de quatre-vingt dix huit ans meurt d'une pneumonie. La cause de sa mort est-elle la pneumonie ou la vieillesse?
Une societe atteinte de maladies terminales est detruite par la guerre, livree par des tribus incapables d'abandonner le tribalisme apportees par elles en son sein, des pays du tiers-monde dont elles viennent.
Faut-il incriminer les tribus guerrieres qui achevent cette societe, ou les maladies terminales qui leur offrent un terrain fertile?
S'il n'y avait pas une seule racaille en France, les maladies terminales n'en subsisteraient pas moins.
Sclerose intellectuelle, abdication de l'esprit critique, haine de soi masochiste, incapacite de voir les choses en face, perversion du langage, repliement autiste sur soi-meme, generalisation du mensonge et de la corruption, culture de l'excuse, prevalence du principe de plaisir sur le principe de realite, incapacite a exercer l'autorite, ignorance complete du libre arbitre et de la responsabilite, refus d'assumer les consequences tragiques du libre choix de l'individu, remise en question -- donc -- de cette valeur fondamentale, impuissance a distinguer le bien du mal, degenerescence de l'instinct de survie, complaisance servile envers le plus fort, extinction des reflexes defensifs, incapacite clinique a tenir ses engagements, narcissisme exhibitionniste, haine feroce de la reussite individuelle, politique de l'autruche, lyssenkisme institutionnel...
Les symptomes ne manquent pas.
S'il n'y avait pas une seule racaille en France, nous resterions quand meme les champions europeens du suicide, des antidepresseurs, du chomage et de la toxicomanie. Nous aurions tout de meme 10 % de trotskystes, des syndicats qui tiennent du crime organise, des parasites accros aux allocations en tout genre, une SNCM, une RTM, une CGT, une FSU, une education nationale freudo-marxiste, une economie administree au bord de la paralysie, des medias qui s'emploient quotidiennement a detruire les valeurs, une justice qui fait passer les interets des criminels avant ceux des victimes, et ainsi de suite.
Le premier ministre qui recoit des representants de la racaille pour se prosterner devant eux, mais qui se garde bien de s'adresser aux victimes, ne pourrait le faire, mais il recevrait a la place les "partenaires sociaux" pour donner un tour de vis a l'euthanasie economique.
Une "fin de vie dans la dignite", voila ce que nous aurions au lieu de la guerre, si les racailles n'etaient pas la.
Mais une "fin de vie" tout de meme.
Ce n'est bien entendu pas la guerre qui est inquietante, c'est la maniere dont on refuse de la faire, et dont on en parle.
Les cretinoides de l'establishment croient-ils un seul instant ce qu'ils disent quand ils nous assenent que la poursuite par la police de deux delinquants serait la cause de l'offensive generalisee qui nous frappe en ce moment? Combien d'attaques leur faut-il pour qu'ils reconnaissent que ce n'est qu'un pretexte? Et que n'importe quel pretexte vaut? Perpignan n'est que cinq mois derriere nous, et ils ont deja oublie? En quoi la police, les pompiers, les ambulanciers et les commercants du centre-ville pouvaient-ils etre coupables de l'assassinat de deux arabes par un gitan?
Vous compassion pour les "jeunes" ressemble fort a celle que vous aviez naguere pour les Sudetes.
Vous preferez le deshonneur a la guerre, vous aurez le deshonneur et la guerre.


----------



## iKool (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tout, absolument tout est "politique" :rateau:
> 
> Donner son opinion est non seulement nécessaire mais salutaire, c'est le fondement de nos démocraties
> C'est la façon de s'exprimer, s'expliquer, qui va faire toute la différence


 



			
				cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> _blablabla, je vous hais bande de comunistes décadents et faibles, blablabla_



Marrant, le second me dit vaguement quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> ...



je jure que je ne lui ai pas tenu la main...


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - combien de ceux qui donnent un avis connaissent réellement la vie, le quotidien, l'ambiance dans les "quartiers" difficiles ? Pas moi en tous cas. Ca devrait imposer au minimum un peu de prudence dans les propos...



C'est tout a fait exact.
D'ailleurs je remarque que ceux qui ont grandi à coté de cités, préfèrent en plaisanter, plutot que d'entrenir la polémique.
Cela fait bien longtemps que l'on voyait la violence s'installer chez les plus jeunes de ces quartiers.
J'ai revu certains "grands frères" qui y vivent toujours, et ils se disaient dépassés par la réaction des jeunes (de 10 à 15 ans).
Il n'y a plus aucune limite à la violence. Plus de respect, ni de crainte.
C'est désolant, mais je ne suis pas surpris. Je suis même étonné que ça n'arrive que maintenant...
Ca va être dur de rééduquer tout ce petit monde, moi je vous le dis....

Enfin....et sinon ça va ??


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas changé ici ca sent encore la bien-pensance à plein nez.


Erreur, aujourd'hui cela se nomme le "politiquement correct"  

"cretinoïde" : le perdreau de l'année :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, le second me dit vaguement quelque chose...



On dirait bien aussi... à peine plus sucré, mais pas encore assez.
Mélangeant des débuts de phrase intéressants et pertinents, avec des grandes tirades généralisantes et menaçantes.
Allez viens iKool, on va se faire une orgie de bien-pensance pendant que monsieur se met en colère... et alors ?
:love:


----------



## Ycare (8 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas changé ici ca sent encore la bien-pensance à plein nez.
> 
> Une maison laissee a l'abandon est envahie par les moisissures. Faut-il blamer les moisissures ou l'incurie du proprietaire?
> Un vieillard de quatre-vingt dix huit ans meurt d'une pneumonie. La cause de sa mort est-elle la pneumonie ou la vieillesse?
> ...



D'autant plus qu'il n'y avait pas 2, mais 3 arabes qui ont franchis les barrières EDF avec écrit en énorme "Danger de Mort". On a fait état de 2 qui sont mort par électrocution, mais le dernier qui a survécu a bien confirmé après être sorti de son état catatonique... les flics ne les poursuivaient même pas, ils fuyaient juste, car comme toute bonnes racailles qui se respecte ils avaient des choses à se reprocher à commencer par haïr notre pays.
Mais bon, ça pour le coup c'est libé & co qui se sont "abstenu" de dévoiler tous les faits jusqu'à récemment. Dégrader toutes les valeurs morales est devenu l'enjeu numéro un des médias trotskystes.

Mais ormis ça j'aime bien crétinoïde moi :love:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurai qu'un mot Merci
> ...


Ça, c'est du n'importe quoi :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

c'est un humoriste, non...


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout a fait exact.
> ...


Tu fais chier J. à ne pas déconner comme les copains :


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom.


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La gauche a joué avec le feu, la droite se désengage de toute politique sociale...


Y a pas, mais quand le Rob sort de sa réserve [ornitho car c'est un drôle d'oiseau] :mouais:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus qu'il n'y avait pas 2, mais 3 arabes qui ont franchis les barrières EDF avec écrit en énorme "Danger de Mort". On a fait état de 2 qui sont mort par électrocution, mais le dernier qui a survécu a bien confirmé après être sorti de son état catatonique... les flics ne les poursuivaient même pas, ils fuyaient juste, car comme toute bonnes racailles qui se respecte ils avaient des choses à se reprocher à commencer par haïr notre pays.
> Mais bon, ça pour le coup c'est libé & co qui se sont "abstenu" de dévoiler tous les faits jusqu'à récemment. Dégrader toutes les valeurs morales est devenu l'enjeu numéro un des médias trotskystes.
> 
> Mais ormis ça j'aime bien crétinoïde moi :love:


Médias de droite, médias de gauche, les motivations sont différentes mais le résultat est le même, on voit plus que des vessies


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier J. à ne pas déconner comme les copains :



Rassures toi, je ne serais plus sérieux. Surtout dans ce sujet....


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

J'en connais un, [MGZ] BackCat, qui va regretter amèrement de s'être tiré en waoucances pour sont baptême du feu


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Si *ÇA* c'est pas du pastiche c'est bien imité !
> :mouais:



et en pluche, ch'est bon qu'avec un peu d'eau, le pastiche...


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> comme toute bonnes racailles qui se respecte ils avaient des choses à se reprocher à commencer par haïr notre pays.



Le mariage avec Marine s'est bien passé?


----------



## cretinoïde (8 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage avec Marine s'est bien passé?



que tu le veuilles ou pas, il y a des gens qui detestent la France, comme d'autres detestent les juifs, les américains, les catholiques, les arméniens ou les kurdes.

Et cela n'a rien à voir avec Marine ou Jean-Marie.


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

Tempête dans l'air ...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

Où sont  les femmmmmmmmmmmes ?   comme chantait l'autre...
Oui on parle de ces jeunes en rupture avec notre société, mais il s'agit de jeunes de sexes masculins ! Lorsque je lis les journeaux, écoute la radio, et regarde (rarement) les journaux TV, c'est preque toujours des Garçons, curieux que ce MAL-être s'expriment que par des hommes ! Donc les femmes de ces quartiers ne sont pas victimes du chomage, des controles de police et du racisme !
C'était juste une observation !


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> que tu le veuilles ou pas, il y a des gens qui detestent la France, comme d'autres detestent les juifs, les américains, les catholiques, les arméniens ou les kurdes.
> 
> Et cela n'a rien à voir avec Marine ou Jean-Marie.



ouais tout a fait d'accord.
moi par exemple je deteste la loutre.
sale bestiole la loutre.
faut s'en méfier comme de la peste.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Ahhhhh ce fil prend enfin de la hauteur. Qui fait un pdf pour backcat ?


----------



## rennesman (8 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage avec Marine s'est bien passé?



c'est pas tres futé de lui dire ça...on dirait du karl zéro...aucun interet.
je crois que ceux qui se marient le mieux avec l'extreme droite en ce moment, ce sont plutot ceux qui brulent des bagnoles,non?

meme haine de la societé,meme totemisme, meme clanisme de quartier, petit frere du grand nationalisme, meme mépris pour la différence....juifs, homosexuels,bourges, femmes, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
Les endroits ou le racisme est le plus 'civique' en france, c'est quand meme les banlieues chaudes, ca serait bien que tu commences a réfléchir à ça....


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

Oh, rien de bien étonnant... question d'hormones, de chromosomes et tout le tralala...

Et puis, qui te dit que ce qu'on imagine être une cagoule dans la pénombre n'est pas un voile 

ok, je sors


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà limite risqué pour elle de sortir en temps normal, alors ces temps-ci vaut mieux qu'elles restent au chaud peinardes, celles qui sont l'avenir du monde !
> :love:


 

Rester au chaud, pourtant le mois de novembre est plutot agreable ce jour-ci, l'été indien se prolonge !!!
Enfin, ta remarque pourrait très bien s'appliquer à quelques pays dont on connait tres bien la position sur la place de la femme dans la société ! (Postion, femme, bref j'anticipe les reactions de quelques-uns  )


----------



## rennesman (8 Novembre 2005)

cretinoïde a dit:
			
		

> que tu le veuilles ou pas, il y a des gens qui detestent la France, comme d'autres detestent les juifs, les américains, les catholiques, les arméniens ou les kurdes.
> 
> Et cela n'a rien à voir avec Marine ou Jean-Marie.


 

Faut pas lui en vouloir, il a l'air tres cloisonné dans ses reflexions.
Qu'il puisse y avoir des mini le pen de banlieue sappé en lotto, c'est un truc qui lui est impossible de concevoir.


----------



## meldon (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les mecs sont plus cons au naturel.
> :rose:




Ca se passe de commentaires mais j'ai boulé vert.


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tres futé de lui dire ça...on dirait du karl zéro...aucun interet.
> je crois que ceux qui se marient le mieux avec l'extreme droite en ce moment, ce sont plutot ceux qui brulent des bagnoles,non?
> 
> meme haine de la societé,meme totemisme, meme clanisme de quartier, petit frere du grand nationalisme, meme mépris pour la différence....juifs, homosexuels,bourges, femmes, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
> Les endroits ou le racisme est le plus 'civique' en france, c'est quand meme les banlieues chaudes, ca serait bien que tu commences a réfléchir à ça....



Neuilly sur Seine c'est considéré comme une banlieue chaude?


----------



## rennesman (8 Novembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Neuilly sur Seine c'est considéré comme une banlieue chaude?


je t'ai pas parlé de neuilly...t'as du te cramer un neurone là!


----------



## al02 (8 Novembre 2005)

La météo pour ce soir : _(déjà bu !)_


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La météo pour ce soir : _(si pas déjà bu !)_




Page 10 de ce sujet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La violence jamais n'a été une solution.
> Jamais.



Heu... Roberto? En même temps je me dis que la prise de la Bastille ne s'est pas faite avec des jets de fleurs... Je sais ; pour ce thread ma remarque est hors contexte


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La violence jamais n'a été une solution.
> Jamais.


Tu as vu "baise-moi" hier soir ?


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

Dois je citer la marseillaise ?


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu "baise-moi" hier soir ?


 
Oui hier soir j'ai vu beaucoup de braises


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dois je citer la marseillaise ?



Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui a-t-il vraiment un rapport avec 1789? ... J'avoue ne pas avoir de réponse bien précise...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Roberto? En même temps je me dis que la prise de la Bastille ne s'est pas faite avec des jets de fleurs... Je sais ; pour ce thread ma remarque est hors contexte


 
En fait ce qui ce passe en Metropole, c'est ce qui se passe en Corse, non ?  
En revanche, y connaissent pas encore les explosifs !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui ce passe en Metropole, c'est ce qui se passe en Corse, non ?
> En revanche, y connaissent pas encore les explosifs !



Facile...


----------



## Patamach (8 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui ce passe en Metropole, c'est ce qui se passe en Corse, non ?
> En revanche, y connaissent pas encore les explosifs !



Ca sent la poudre là.


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui a-t-il vraiment un rapport avec 1789? ... J'avoue ne pas avoir de réponse bien précise...



Tiens ça me donne une idée. Tu fais un rap avec les paroles de la marseillaise, je me demande si ça serait pas censuré tiens...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Facile...


 
je me suis dévoué...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> je me suis dévoué...



Ego te absolvo...


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ego te absolvo...


Si l'église s'en mèle... on n'est pas sorti de l'affaire !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me donne une idée. Tu fais un rap avec les paroles de la marseillaise, je me demande si ça serait pas censuré tiens...



Pas de censure pour la Marseillaise reggae de Gainsbourg, ni pour Zebda et son Chant des Partisans. Mais des gorges chaudes chez les réacs.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui a-t-il vraiment un rapport avec 1789? ... J'avoue ne pas avoir de réponse bien précise...



attends, y a un moment, faut pas deconner....
je suis halluciné par cette histoire...
deja, ils ont la moitie du pays a dos...
et comment veux-tu faire une revolution en detruisant (uniquement) le bien de ton voisin...
en plus pour reclamer (soit disant) du boulot....alors que la majorité d'entre eux non que 16 ans...
moi, je dis qu'on se fout de nous...(et d'eux)....
ce qui est sur, c'est que du boulot, on en trouve pas sous le fer d'un cheval, m'enfin, on finit par en trouver qu'en on en cherche...

hier, y avait un de ses jenesaisquoi (et qu'on ne me dise pas revolutionnaire... )
il se plaignait du fait que pour avoir un boulot, il faut etre diplomé....
attends, comme on fait...
je te dis pas que je ne voudrais pas etre un grand ingenieur en pont et chaussé, mais pas avec mais diplome, faut avoir les pieds sur terre un peu....

bref, ils ont des revendications ridicules et brulent les voitures de pauvres mecs....
je trouve ça incomparable avec une Revolution....


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ego te absolvo...


 
Qui vis pacem, para bellum !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas de censure pour la Marseillaise reggae de Gainsbourg, ni pour Zebda et son Chant des Partisans. Mais des gorges chaudes chez les réacs.



Oui... Je me souviens de Gainsbourg se faisant molester par des paras...


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

Revelation reveals the truth - revelation.
(revolution, revolution, revolution - oooo-doo-doo-doo-doo)
(revolution - oooo-doo-doo-doo-doo)

It takes a revolution (revolution) to make a solution;
(doo-doo-doo-doo)
Too much confusion (aaa-aaah), so much frustration, eh!
I don't wanna live in the park (live in the park);
Can't trust no shadows after dark (shadows after dark), yeah-eh!
So, my friend, I wish that you could see,
Like a bird in the tree, the prisoners must be free, yeah! (free)

Never make a politician (aaa-aaah) grant you a favour;
(doo-doo-doo-doo)
They will always want (aaa-aaah) to control you forever, eh!
(forever, forever)
So if a fire make it burn (make it burn, make it burn)
And if a blood make ya run (make ya run, run, run),
Rasta de 'pon top (aaa-aaah), can't you see? (doo-doo-doo-doo)
So you can't predict the flop. Eh-eh! (doo-doo-doo-doo)

We got lightning (lightning), thunder (thunder),
brimstone (brimstone) and fire - fire (fire, fire);
Lightning (lightning), thunder (thunder),
brr-brimstone (brimstone) and fire - fiyah - fire - fiyah!
(fire, fire)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bref, ils ont des revendications ridicules et brulent les voitures de pauvres mecs....
> je trouve ça incomparable avec une Revolution....



Oui... C'est bien ce que je sous-entendais...


----------



## Fulvio (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Je me souviens de Gainsbourg se faisant molester par des paras...



C'était allé si loin ? J'avais une anecdote plus cool (mais peut-être fausse) sur le sujet. Des paras ou des anciens combattants entrent dans un concert de Gainsbourg pour protester ; Gainsbourg entonne la Marseillaise a cappella et les paras se mettent au garde à vous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... C'est bien ce que je sous-entendais...



venant de toi, je me doutais bien....:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis très impressionné, on en remplit des pages grace à ce fil, ne serait-ce pas donner beaucoup d'importance à des gesticulations sans grand fondement (et que l'on vienne pas me dire que si c'était ma bagnole nianiania...). Ce n'est pas une guerre civile, c'est une manifestation d'humeur qui couvait depuis bien longtemps, et qui va se terminer du jour au lendemain, comme si rien ne s'était passé... 

Il ne faut pas confondre une banlieue de la cinquième puissance économique mondiale avec les feaubourgs de Kinshasa ou la frontière du cashmir... 

Quant à l'acte lui même, bruler des bagnoles, c'est pas si con, ça en fait toujours ça de moins


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

Contre les viets, contre l'ennemi,
Partout où le devoir fait signe,
Soldats de France, soldats du pays,
Nous remonterons vers les lignes.

_O légionnaires, le combat qui commence.
Met dans nos âmes, enthousiasme et vaillance.
Peuvent pleuvoir grenades et gravats,
Notre victoire en aura plus d'éclat._ _(2 derniers en bis)_

Et si la mort nous frappe en chemin,
Si nos doigts sanglants se crispent au sol,
Un dernier raid, adieu et demain
Nous souhaiterons faire école.

Malgré les balles, malgré les obus,
Sous les rafales et sous les bombes,
Nous avançons vers le même but,
Dédaignant l'appel de la tombe.


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est sur, c'est que du boulot, on en trouve pas sous le fer d'un cheval, m'enfin, on finit par en trouver qu'en on en cherche...



C'est juste que Mohamed, il doit chercher plus longtemps c'est tout.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis très impressionné, on en remplit des pages grace à ce fil, ne serait-ce pas donner beaucoup d'importance à des gesticulations sans grand fondement



tout a fait d'accord, et c'est pourquoi je ne suis intervenu que maintenant, pour repondre a Patoch...
ridicule....voila le mot...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> venant de toi, je me doutais bien....:love:



Rappelle toi d'un autre thread... Je redoute le mauvais emploi du mot bourgeois... Il y a une haine "anti-bourges" en ce moment mais qui ne fait des ravages que dans les couches les moins favorisées de la population, où le bourgeois est souvent celui qui est à peine au dessus de toi... Danger... Tranquillité pour d'autres qui restent à l'abri...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Jarhom a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que Mohamed, il doit chercher plus longtemps c'est tou



Pourquoi, il n'a que des beurs dans ces mouvements....?


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> ​


Réchauffement climatique ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

The Patoch a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle toi d'un autre thread...



oui, j'y ai pensé....


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il n'a que des beurs dans ces mouvements....?



J'aurai pu te faire une liste de tous les prénoms étrangers, mais ça aurait fait long pour un exemple....  :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que Mohamed, il doit chercher plus longtemps c'est tout.



C'est vrai  J'ai même des exemples où un diplome trop important est un handicap supplémentaire... Mais ils n'ont que valeur d'éxemples


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que Mohamed, il doit chercher plus longtemps c'est tout.


Un simple changement d'état civil suffirait alors ?


----------



## Yoop (8 Novembre 2005)

Un truc que m'a dit ma mère hier et qui est assez bizarre... : 
Ils habitent dans des cités et brulent tout ce qu'il y a de-dans, exemple un gymnase (de la Butte verte, article trouvé sur cnn) a été brulé samedi soir mais ce gymnase se trouve dans une cité, donc chez eux, pourquoi ils brulent des trucs qui leur permettent d'apprendre, de s'epanouir etc..?
Pourquoi aussi ils brulent des écoles maternelles? ils ont pas des petits freres ou des petites soeurs qui y vont et qui en sont privés par leurs fautes??
Moi à leur place, si j'avais la même "haine" que eux envers le gourvernement, j'irais à Paris, brulé quelques ministeres! Là ça touche directement l'Etat!
Enfin au début je trouvais ça marrant mais depuis que ça prends des proportions énorme, ca me fait plus du tout marré  Je comprends qu'ils en veuillent au gouvernement mais c'est pas comme ça que leurs problèmes seront réglés...d'où La violence ne résoud rien!

enfin..


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un simple changement d'état civil suffirait alors ?



Pour le cv oui.

Maintenant pour la photo, je sais pas...


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2005)

Comment tout simplement ne pas rester humain...

Ce qui m'interroge c'est... la difficulté de rester crédible devant mes enfants et de garder la ligne de Vie que nous nous sommes fixée. Croyez moi, ce n'est pas simple d'éléver des enfants dans cette société qui ne prône que Plaisir, argent facile, assistance à tout va, travail minimum...fête.. etc.. (oui je sais encore de clichés...).
Il faut faire des choix pour ne pas les laisser en margedes autres et ça implique une très grande disponibilité, ne jamais lâcher prise...
Faire pétiller la vie, même avec peu, en ayant le goût du travail bien fait (comme mon aide-soigante qui ne râle jamais... et pourtant elle aurait le droit...) en toutes circonstances, ne jamais reculer devant l'effort, leur apprendre (comme moi j'apprend encore..) l'Humilité, Rigueur et Tolérance, Ecoute et Partage (J. invite volontiers des mômes de sa classe qui viennent aussi des "quartiers" à partager un repas), Respect Discrétion, Passion de tout et de rien... toutes ces petites choses qui restent la clef de voûte de nos actes... Et je veux bien croire que les parents de ces Mômes l'ont fait... mais je ne sais après quand arrive ce décrochage...

PAs facile tout ça...et en plus de faire "Ristretto..." quand on a plein d'interrogations et jamais de solutions... ni ailleurs ni ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Moi à leur place, si j'avais la même "haine" que eux envers le gourvernement, j'irais à Paris, brulé quelques ministeres! Là ça touche directement l'Etat!



... Mais ça ne demande pas du tout la même organisation et les mêmes moyens...


----------



## Malow (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais ça ne dmande pas du tout la même organisation et les mêmes moyens...



Faut surtout des couilles..... 
"Eux" ils n'en ont pas.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Un truc que m'a dit ma mère hier et qui est assez bizarre... :
> Ils habitent dans des cités et brulent tout ce qu'il y a de-dans, exemple un gymnase (de la Butte verte, article trouvé sur cnn) a été brulé samedi soir mais ce gymnase se trouve dans une cité, donc chez eux, pourquoi ils brulent des trucs qui leur permettent d'apprendre, de s'epanouir etc..?
> Pourquoi aussi ils brulent des écoles maternelles? ils ont pas des petits freres ou des petites soeurs qui y vont et qui en sont privés par leurs fautes??
> Moi à leur place, si j'avais la même "haine" que eux envers le gourvernement, j'irais à Paris, brulé quelques ministeres! Là ça touche directement l'Etat!
> ...


 

Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison n'a pas ! Pourquoi tabasser à mort une personne qui prend des photos de lampadaires ?


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison n'a pas ! Pourquoi tabasser à mort une personne qui prend des photos de lampadaires ?



oui, mais alors, pourquoi prendre des photos de lampadaires???


----------



## Yoop (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais ça ne dmande pas du tout la même organisation et les mêmes moyens...



Oui certainement mais s'ils en veulent à l'Etat, ils ont qu'à detruire MAtigon etc...mais bon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout des couilles.....
> "Eux" ils n'en ont pas.



Encore et toujours réduire à une histoire de téstostérone?...


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison n'a pas ! Pourquoi tabasser à mort une personne qui prend des photos de lampadaires ?



Et les pompiers !! Ces gens dévoués qui n'ont pour but que de sauver des vies !!!


----------



## Yoop (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais alors, pourquoi prendre des photos de lampadaires???



Il travallait dans une boite de lampadaires j'crois ou un truc dans le genre, il etait dans l'exercice de ses fonctions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Oui certainement mais s'ils en veulent à l'Etat, ils ont qu'à detruire MAtigon etc...mais bon



Oui, oui ... Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour le cv oui.
> 
> Maintenant pour la photo, je sais pas...


Toi le champion du morfing, tu me sors cette excuse de banlieusard ???


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle toi d'un autre thread... Je redoute le mauvais emploi du mot bourgeois... Il y a une haine "anti-bourges" en ce moment mais qui ne fait des ravages que dans les couches les moins favorisées de la population, où le bourgeois est souvent celui qui est à peine au dessus de toi... Danger... Tranquillité pour d'autres qui restent à l'abri...



Tout à fait... l'autre jour sur France Inter une femme disait qu'elle est une des dernières de son HLM à ne pas être au chômage, et ses voisins du coup la regardent de travers  :mouais: .


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et les pompiers !! Ces gens dévoués qui n'ont pour but que de sauver des vies !!!


 
on est d'accord, face à l'absurdes atrocités, y a pas forcement d'explications...


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Il travallait dans une boite de lampadaires j'crois ou un truc dans le genre, il etait dans l'exercice de ses fonctions



c'est bon, il faut se détendre un peu quand même, les soviétiques ne sont pas aux portes de Paris...


----------



## meldon (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, il faut se détendre un peu quand même, les soviétiques ne sont pas aux portes de Paris...


Et puis il est juste mort le gars, y a pas de quoi en faire un plat.  (pourtant je suis forte en humour moyen mais là ça me détend pas du tout cette blague)


----------



## quetzalk (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi le champion du morfing, tu me sors cette excuse de banlieusard ???



On en rigole mais je connais 3 personnes qui ont fait eux-mêmes l'expérience d'envoyer leur CV sous un prête-nom qui n'ait pas une consonnance "issue de l'immigration", résultat 10 fois plus de réponses... :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: Et des gens tout ce qu'il y a de diplômé.


----------



## Yoop (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...



Les médécins, s'ils sont en grève(j'dis ça comme ça..), ils vont allé manifester devant le ministère de le santé nan?
ben là c'est pareil, ils sont pas contents contre le gouvernement eh ben qu'ils aillent à Matignon, pis comme pour eux la colere s'exprime par la violence, ils vont cramé Matignon...


----------



## jahrom (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi le champion du morfing, tu me sors cette excuse de banlieusard ???



Ziva ! comment qu'y me cause le suisse ! m'en vais te bruler ta moustache ! 
Chérie ou t'as foutu mon quetbri ?? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Les médécins, s'ils sont en grève(j'dis ça comme ça..), ils vont allé manifester devant le ministère de le santé nan?
> ben là c'est pareil, ils sont pas contents contre le gouvernement eh ben qu'ils aillent à Matignon, pis comme pour eux la colere s'exprime par la violence, ils vont cramé Matignon...



Tu sembles être un jeune dynamique et plein d'idées... Demande l'asile politique ici... Qui sait ; tes idées nous permettront peut être de remettre le mouvement nationaliste Corse dans une perspective de renouveau... Je crois que tu as le profil qui plairait ici


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> On en rigole mais je connais 3 personnes qui ont fait eux-mêmes l'expérience d'envoyer leur CV sous un prête-nom qui n'ait pas une consonnance "issue de l'immigration", résultat 10 fois plus de réponses... :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: Et des gens tout ce qu'il y a de diplômé.



bien sur, mais si pour changer les stereotypes, idée reçus et autre moeurs, ils brulent des voitures, je ne pense pas que ça serve a grand chose...


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

Yoop a dit:
			
		

> Un truc que m'a dit ma mère hier et qui est assez bizarre... :
> Ils habitent dans des cités et brulent tout ce qu'il y a de-dans, exemple un gymnase (de la Butte verte, article trouvé sur cnn) a été brulé samedi soir mais ce gymnase se trouve dans une cité, donc chez eux, pourquoi ils brulent des trucs qui leur permettent d'apprendre, de s'epanouir etc..?
> Pourquoi aussi ils brulent des écoles maternelles? ils ont pas des petits freres ou des petites soeurs qui y vont et qui en sont privés par leurs fautes??
> Moi à leur place, si j'avais la même "haine" que eux envers le gourvernement, j'irais à Paris, brulé quelques ministeres! Là ça touche directement l'Etat!
> ...



Pourquoi les gymnases, les écoles, les mairies, etc... Parce qu'ils représentent l'état. Tout comme les pompiers, les facteurs et tous ceux qui portent un uniforme. (Je parle même pas de la police....)
Pour ce qui est de l'école, beaucoup d'entre eux sont en échec scolaire. Alors les écoles, ils ont plus envie de les faire cramer qu'autre chose...

Il faut voir que ces mômes ont grandi dans des ghettos, pas seulement ethniques, mais aussi sociaux, avec des codes spécifiques et _énormément_ de rapport de force et de violence. 
Vivre autrement ? Beaucoup ne voient ça que via la télé. Même pas les médias en général... Les télés françaises et celles du bled. Faut voir un peu les valeurs qui sont transmisent ainsi...

Enfin bon... Tous ne tombent pas là-dedans, non plus. Ils font le choix de que qui n'est pas le plus facile, galèrent souvent, mais ils choisissent. Il n'y a pas que la fatalité...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon... Tous ne tombent pas là-dedans, non plus. Ils font le choix de que qui  n'est pas le plus facile, galèrent souvent, mais ils choisissent. Il n'y a pas que la fatalité...



Merci pour cette note de fraîche lucidité...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Ouvrez ouvrez la cage aux oiseaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouvrez ouvrez la cage aux oiseaux



Tiens... J'ai pas droit à mes petits smilies, moi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Oui c'était stupide, mais ces mômes se sont fait griller vifs. Merde.*




Je prends le sujet en cours de route, mais là je dois dire stop: il y avait écrit "ne pas entrer, danger de mort", faut se croire supérieur à ,Cloclo pour rentrer là dedans...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

ben même alèm et moi sommes plus grand que cloclo


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je prends le sujet en cours de route, mais là je dois dire stop: il y a avait écrit "ne pas entrer, danger de mort", faut se croire supérieur à ,Cloclo pour rentrer là dedans...


 
Attends ces jeunes sont en echec scolaire.....Je me souviens plus du pourcentage des jeunes rentrant en 6° et sachant  lire ....c'était catastrophique !


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben même alèm et moi sommes plus grand que cloclo


Il était si petit que ça ?!?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> On en rigole mais je connais 3 personnes qui ont fait eux-mêmes l'expérience d'envoyer leur CV sous un prête-nom qui n'ait pas une consonnance "issue de l'immigration", résultat 10 fois plus de réponses... :mouais: :rateau: :rateau: Et des gens tout ce qu'il y a de diplômé.



C'est sur que les mecs qui brulent des bagnoles et des crèches, ils ont un super CV à envoyer.

"Bonjour, je me présente,
Monsieur X, 16 ans, dealer.
Expérience Professionnelle:
dealer de quartier en 99, dealer en chef en 2004

hobby: bruler des voitures et tabasser des petits vieux...."


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il était si petit que ça ?!?



Alèm ? clair !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Dîtes, ils s'arrêtent au moins pour le goûter ?


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que les fils politiques etait interdit.....?
> non, parce qu'on ne peut parler de cette affaire sans parler politique...
> donc....ben......



Certains ont essayé. Ce n'est pas plus satisfaisant. C'est fermé, donc. Vous pouvez toujours lire ça, pour ceux que ça étonne.


----------

